# Breitbandausbau: Bundesregierung verfehlt Zielvorgabe



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Breitbandausbau: Bundesregierung verfehlt Zielvorgabe*

						Das Förderprogramm, um 50-Mbit/s-Internetleitung in alle Haushalte zubringen, ist gescheitert. Nur ein Bruchteil der Fördermittel sind bisher ausgezahlt. Und auch für Glasfaser ist kaum Besserung in Sicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Breitbandausbau: Bundesregierung verfehlt Zielvorgabe*


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (18. Juni 2019)

Das kam unerwartet


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2019)

Ich bin so was von überrascht, dass hätte wohl niemand vorhersehen können. 
Ein typischer Dobrinth halt, viel heiße Luft, wenig Substanz.^^

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juni 2019)

In zwei Posts wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt... Glaub es gibt niemanden den das verwundert.


----------



## MrVulture (18. Juni 2019)

Nein!
Doch!
Oooohhhhh!

Hat keiner mit gerechnet......
Willkommen im Neuland.


----------



## Schori (18. Juni 2019)

Die Regierung wird auch die Ziele mit 5G, die Klimaziele, die erneuerbaren Energien und so gut wie jede andere Ziele verfehlen.
Die bekommen nix auf die Kette.


----------



## Zsinj (18. Juni 2019)

Was für eine Überraschung! 
Noch ein Vorhaben unseres Dobbys das gescheitert ist. 
Gerade fliegt ihm auch sein dilettantisches Maut Gesetz um die Ohren


----------



## hazelol (18. Juni 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Die Regierung wird auch die Ziele mit 5G, die Klimaziele, die erneuerbaren Energien und so gut wie jede andere Ziele verfehlen.
> Die bekommen nix auf die Kette.



wäre mit einer anderen sicher völlig anders.


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Juni 2019)

88% mit 50Mbit+? Halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich kenne selbst viele mitten in Größstädten, die selbst keine 16Mbit-Leitung bekommen. In ländlichen Regionen gibt es teils nur DSL-Lite, womit man kaum noch was anfangen kann.
Rechnen die da LTE und Sky-DSL mit ein? Das wäre eine heftige Schönrechnung, wenn das der Fall wäre.


----------



## Alex2150 (18. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht doch ganz gut, dass die neuen Konsolen noch nicht Cloud only sind....Bin mal gespannt, wie sich Google Stadia mit diesem Fundament schlagen wird...


----------



## Research (18. Juni 2019)

Bundesregierung | Aktuelles | Von der digitalen zur Gigabit-Gesellschaft
.


> *Ausbau digitaler Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetze*
> 
> Eine zusätzliche Dynamik beim Ausbau von Glasfaserkabeln entfaltet die Bundesregierung mit dem 2016 verabschiedeten "Gesetz zur Erleichterung des Ausbaus digitaler Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetze" (DigiNetz-Gesetz). Das DigiNetz rundet den marktgetriebenen Ausbau und die Förderung von noch nicht mit Breitband erschlossenen weißen Flecken ab.
> Das DigiNetz Gesetz stellt sicher, dass moderne Glasfaserleitungen bei der Erschließung von Neubaugebieten künftig immer mitverlegt werden. Auf diese Weise stellt das DigiNetz-Gesetz die Verlegung modernster Infrastrukturen sowohl in Wohn- als auch in Gewerbegebieten sicher. Damit macht Deutschland einen weiteren großen Schritt in Richtung Gigabit-Gesellschaft der Zukunft.
> ...



Ja. Da zählt schon immer Mobilfunk mit rein.

Von Qualität und Quantität schweigt man sich bewusst aus.
https://www.wirtschaftsministerkonf...richt-9-ak-tip.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
.
Wirtschaftsministerkonferenz Dresden, 11./12. Dezember 2013


> Zweifelhaft ist, inwieweit LTE (und der Nachfolger LTE-Advanced) stabileBandbreiten von 50 Mbit/s und mehr liefern können. Zumindest für das Bandbreitenziel 2014 sind keine Beiträge zu erwarten, für 2018 nur dann, wenn rechtzeitig weiteres Frequenzspektrum bereitgestellt wird; dies ist aber angesichts der derzeitigenpolitischen Vorgaben der Ministerpräsidentenkonferenz kaum zu erwarten (BMWi2013, S. 18, 24). LTE ist somit als komplementäre und nicht als substitutive Technologie zum Festnetzausbau zu bewerten.


----------



## Zsinj (18. Juni 2019)

Alex2150 schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch ganz gut, dass die neuen Konsolen noch nicht Cloud only sind....Bin mal gespannt, wie sich Google Stadia mit diesem Fundament schlagen wird...


Google wird es wie die Streaminganbieter machen. 
Nehmen was man bekommen kann und der Rest... 
... kann jammern und dafür sogen das die Netze irgendwann ausgebaut werden. Auf welche weise auch immer


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juni 2019)

D'OH!


----------



## Nero905 (18. Juni 2019)

Achwas, die Bundesregierung versagt mal wieder auf ganzer Linie? Das überrascht mich jetzt.


----------



## empy (18. Juni 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Die Regierung wird auch die Ziele mit 5G, die Klimaziele, die erneuerbaren Energien und so gut wie jede andere Ziele verfehlen.
> Die bekommen nix auf die Kette.



Naja, gegenseitiges Eierschaukeln mit den Lobbyisten betreiben sie ja wohl auf olympischem Niveau. Auf der anderen Seite sieht aber auch ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung die Probleme nicht oder macht lieber die Augen zu, als Unannehmlichkeiten zu riskieren. Wobei meinem Aluhut (Aluanteil darf jeder selbst beurteilen) nach die meisten Unannehmlichkeiten von irgendwelchen Plutokraten propagiert werden, die einfach gerne im Status Quo leben (bzw. aussterben) wollen, weil die Veränderungen, die dringend nötig wären, ihnen finanzielle Nachteile bereiten würden.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Juni 2019)

Das Hauptproblem, jedenfalls, in dem Landkreis, in dem ich lebe, ist, dass es jahrelange Streitereien zwischen der Telekom und der Kommunalpolitik gab, wer denn den Ausbau macht. Wäre dieser Streit nicht, hätte die Telekom längst den Ausbau fertig. 
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schaut es jedenfalls so aus, dass der Landkreis eine eigene Breitbandfirma/-anbieter gegründet hat, und den Ausbau übernimmt. Mittlerweile sind die Baufirmen im Einsatz, und wie ich das sehe, nur schleppend.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Juni 2019)

Eine andere Frage: WAS hat diese Budesregierung denn nicht verfehlt  ??


----------



## Zundnadel (18. Juni 2019)

Kann ja nicht alles klappen bei Best Kanzler Ever in den Metropolen sind Parkplätze um 50 % reduziert viele Bäume noch mal gerade so gerettet und die Arbeiter im Heimat  Urlaub die Politessen nicht,die Bauboomerwirtschaft spielt eh Stronghold mit vielen Altmietern die Kernsanierungen ohne Alternativquartierslösungen teilweise IT Wasser und bald Stromausfälle überleben .Ist ja schön Warm hier  in Schildau .


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Wobei 2018 doch schon ein halbes Jahr vorbei ist. Die News ist also etwas spät.

Allerdings hat es die Telekom trotzdem bis jetzt nicht geschafft DSL anzubieten.


----------



## badiceman66 (18. Juni 2019)

ich mach mal eine auf nostradamus

 Breitbandausbau: Bundesregierung verfehlt Zielvorgabe

2018
2019
2020
2021
2022
2023
.......

soviel zum technologieland  deutschland   

aber ich weiss schon warum das mit dem breitbandausbau nicht klappt mehr breitband mehr co2 ausstoß  ganz klare sache 

mfg


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juni 2019)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage: WAS hat diese Budesregierung denn nicht verfehlt  ??



Quasi Vollbeschäftigung, Mindestlohn, gute medizinische Versorgung, monetäre Förderung für Kindererziehung + KITA-Garantie.....etc.pp

Thema:
Spannend wird einzig und allein, wie das Endergebnis aussehen wird.
Ich denke ein sehr großer Teil der "Festnetzanschlüsse" wird am Ende ein "5G-Vertrag" --> das Netz kommt dann von der Straße, ohne Kabel.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2019)

Bei uns in der Region ist der Ausbau zum Glück ganz gut. Wir sind zufrieden.
Aber leider gibt es in vielen anderen Gebieten Deutschlands noch starke Defizite.
Die dümpeln da teilweise noch mit 6MBit oder so rum.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Vor allem ist es absurde, wenn schon vor dem Winter die neuen Kästen aufgestellt und Glasfaserkabel dorthin verlegt wurden, aber die Telekom es bis heute nicht geschafft hat auch Anschlüsse zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Die Ausbaukarte zeigt auch jeden Monat etwas komplett anderes an.


----------



## Sebi0815 (18. Juni 2019)

Beschähmendes Thema für alle deutschen.
Und es wird ja auch nicht besser...


----------



## MXDoener (18. Juni 2019)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage: WAS hat diese Budesregierung denn nicht verfehlt  ??



Die X-te Diätenerhöhung der Abgeordneten. Das bekommen die komischerweise gebacken....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Juni 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> 88% mit 50Mbit+? Halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich kenne selbst viele mitten in Größstädten, die selbst keine 16Mbit-Leitung bekommen. In ländlichen Regionen gibt es teils nur DSL-Lite, womit man kaum noch was anfangen kann.
> Rechnen die da LTE und Sky-DSL mit ein? Das wäre eine heftige Schönrechnung, wenn das der Fall wäre.


88% Insgesamt auf die Haushalte gemünzt. Nicht auf die Gesamtfläche. 
Das ist der Trick dahinter. [emoji14]

Die ^100 Mann^ bzw. die freien Großflächen auf dem Land, im Vergleich zu den Einwohnerzahlen fallen in der Statistik entsprechend geringer auf. 

Hatte mal wo gelesen, das die Haushalte auf dem Land weniger als 5% in der Statistik ausmachen. (glaub gar bloß 2% oder so.) 

Haut also schon so hin.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Wobei es zwischen Haushalten und Fläche nur beim Mobilfunk einen Unterschied gibt. 
Beim Breitband braucht trotzdem jedes Haus ein Kabel.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es zwischen Haushalten und Fläche nur beim Mobilfunk einen Unterschied gibt.
> Beim Breitband braucht trotzdem jedes Haus ein Kabel.


Stimmt, ich glaub du hast recht. ^^


----------



## h_tobi (18. Juni 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> *Die Regierung* wird auch die Ziele mit 5G, die Klimaziele, die erneuerbaren Energien und so gut wie jede andere Ziele verfehlen.
> Die *bekommen nix auf die Kette*.



So siehts aus, wer von den Flachzangen was anderes erwartet lebt im Wunderland....


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Quasi Vollbeschäftigung, Mindestlohn, gute medizinische Versorgung, monetäre Förderung für Kindererziehung + KITA-Garantie.....etc.pp



Klar gibt es einige Gewinner, aber für die meisten schaut es doch eher so aus....

- Zwangsbeschäftigung in Berufen, die man vielleicht nur notgedrungen angenommen hat
- Mindestlohn zu niedrig, keine Altersvorsorge möglich, kein Sparpotential
- gute medizinische Versorgung für Privatpatienten, alle anderen warten Monate auf einen Facharzt
- kein Geld im Bildungsetat für Kinder und KITAs und zu wenige KITA-Plätze


----------



## floppyexe (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei 2018 doch schon ein halbes Jahr vorbei ist. Die News ist also etwas spät.


Na sowas aber auch.


----------



## Schori (18. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Region ist der Ausbau zum Glück ganz gut. Wir sind zufrieden.
> Aber leider gibt es in vielen anderen Gebieten Deutschlands noch starke Defizite.
> Die dümpeln da teilweise noch mit 6MBit oder so rum.



Mein Vater inkl. meiner kleineren Geschwister würden sich über 6MBit/s freuen!
Da kommen gerade mal 850KBit/s an! 

Aber dank Einwohnerinitiative gibts nach >15 Jahren endlich Bewegung und es liegen schon die Leerrohre für FTTH.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Aber dank Einwohnerinitiative gibts nach >15 Jahren endlich Bewegung und es liegen schon die Leerrohre für FTTH.


Das ist doch gut!


----------



## Amigo (18. Juni 2019)

> Denn das Fördergeld wird immer erst dann gezahlt, wenn ein Bauabschnitt fertiggestellt wurde.


Hätte man mit dem BER auch so handhaben sollen...


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZO-uAUEO43w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hat einwandfrei geklappt.


----------



## moritz777 (18. Juni 2019)

Jo aufjedenfall 

YouTube


----------



## takan (18. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Quasi Vollbeschäftigung, Mindestlohn, gute medizinische Versorgung, monetäre Förderung für Kindererziehung + KITA-Garantie.....etc.pp
> 
> Thema:
> Spannend wird einzig und allein, wie das Endergebnis aussehen wird.
> Ich denke ein sehr großer Teil der "Festnetzanschlüsse" wird am Ende ein "5G-Vertrag" --> das Netz kommt dann von der Straße, ohne Kabel.



man müsste 12€ nach seiner ausbildung verdienen damit man nicht in die altersarmut kommt. klar geht die zahl immer weiter nach oben. die vollbeschäftigung ist nur ein schein. leiharbeit machts möglich. stell dir vor, die länder kündigen ihre lehrer immer zum anfang der sommerferien, welche sich dann aus stolz nicht arbeitslos melden. das kindergeld reicht nichtmal für windeln. kita garantie? da musste schon 1-2 jahre in manchen gebieten dein kind vorher anmelden. medizinische versorgung? ja wenn man 6 monate auf einen facharzttermin wartet. 

uns geht es nur sogut dank der investititionen der amis damals und der soliden hauswirtschafts der vorrherrigen regierungen. die dmark war hatte die niedrigste inflationsrate von allen währungen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

moritz777 schrieb:


> Jo aufjedenfall
> 
> YouTube



Deutschland liegt bei der LTE-Abdeckung (etwa 66%) auf gleicher Höhe wie Kolumbien und das ist 3 mal so groß und hat nur knapp 50 Millionen Einwohner. 
The State of LTE (February 2018) Report | Opensignal

Muss man sich zumindest nicht umgewöhnen, wenn man dort mal Urlaub oder ein Auslandssemester macht. 



takan schrieb:


> kita garantie? da musste schon 1-2 jahre in manchen gebieten dein kind vorher anmelden.



Heißt ja auch Familienplanung. 
Früher hieß es kein Sex vor der Ehe, heute kein Sex vor der Anmeldung des Kitaplatzes.


----------



## Sebi0815 (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deutschland liegt bei der LTE-Abdeckung (etwa 66%) auf gleicher Höhe wie Kolumbien und das ist 3 mal so groß und hat nur knapp 50 Millionen Einwohner.
> The State of LTE (February 2018) Report | Opensignal
> 
> Muss man sich zumindest nicht umgewöhnen, wenn man dort mal Urlaub oder ein Auslandssemester macht.
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich weg 
Traurig aber wahr. Wir haben 2 Jahre auf einen Platz gewartet und hatten damit ja noch Glück, auch wenn die kita in nem andern Stadtteil liegt


----------



## chiller1986 (18. Juni 2019)

In unserem Landkreis wurde 2016 mit dem Bundesförderprogramm angefangen, jetzt ist es Juni 2019 und immer noch ist kein einziger Bagger gerollt.

Angeblich Ende 2021 haben wir FTTB/FTTH...

DSL6000 macht kein Spaß und Hybrid kann man Abends vergessen.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juni 2019)

takan schrieb:


> man müsste 12€ nach seiner ausbildung verdienen damit man nicht in die altersarmut kommt. klar geht die zahl immer weiter nach oben. die vollbeschäftigung ist nur ein schein. leiharbeit machts möglich. stell dir vor, die länder kündigen ihre lehrer immer zum anfang der sommerferien, welche sich dann aus stolz nicht arbeitslos melden. das kindergeld reicht nichtmal für windeln. kita garantie? da musste schon 1-2 jahre in manchen gebieten dein kind vorher anmelden. medizinische versorgung? ja wenn man 6 monate auf einen facharzttermin wartet.
> 
> uns geht es nur sogut dank der investititionen der amis damals und der soliden hauswirtschafts der vorrherrigen regierungen. die dmark war hatte die niedrigste inflationsrate von allen währungen.



Ja klar "vorher" war alles besser ........war echt super, Arbeitslosenquote vor dem Jahr 2000 bei über 11% im Bundesschnitt und fast 19% in den neuen Bundesländern.
Sozialkassen waren zum Kollaps überstrapaziert. Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen durften einem legal noch 5,15€ brutto Stundenlohn im Jahr 2005 anbieten.
--> DAS waren echt tolle Zeiten!

Ganz ehrlich, mich piept es auch an, dass wir nicht in allen Regionen sämtliche Probleme mit einmal lösen können......aber diese eeeewige Schwarzmalerei geht mir viel mehr auf den Sack.

Nenn mir mal 5 Länder, mit mehr als 50 Millionen Einwohnern, die das besser hinkriegen.
Bessere gesundheitliche Vorsorgung, Infrastruktur, Jobchancen, Einkommen + soziale Absicherung wenn man "gar nichts" mehr hat.
Wirst du lange suchen müssen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2019)

Claus Ludewig schrieb:
			
		

> Der Parlamentarische Staatssekretär Steffen Bilger erklärte: "Ende 2018 hatten rund 88 Prozent der Haushalte in Deutschland Zugang zu schnellem Internet mit einer Geschwindigkeit von mindestens 50 MBit/s." Von den ehemals 4,5-Milliarden-Euro sind nur etwa 150 Millionen Euro bisher ausgezahlt worden. Als Grund wurde die Auszahlungspraxis genannt. Denn das Fördergeld wird immer erst dann gezahlt, wenn ein Bauabschnitt fertiggestellt wurde.



Ich finde die Berichtserstattung einfach nur grauenhaft, wie bei CB.
Ich habe es sch x Mal erwähnt, aber PCGH und CB = 0 Interesse ! 

Der Hauptgrund des schlechten Ausbau ist: *Das Doppel-Förderungsgesetz *

Und wenn der .... noch mal schreibt, es recht doch, dass es in der Stadt gibt. 70% aller Einwohner leben auf dem Land:
Stadt, Land, Vorurteil | ZEIT ONLINE
Daher, warum sollen nur 30% aller Deutschen schnelles Internet bekommen?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Wobei die Studie oben zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die Unterschiede kleiner sind als erwartet.


> Lassen diese Daten ein Fazit zu? Vielleicht dieses: Die Ansichten in den Städten sind nicht durchweg so linksliberal, wie es manche erwarten würden, ebenso wenig ist der ländliche Raum ein Refugium der fünfziger Jahre. Manche Einstellungswandel der vergangenen Jahre teilen Stadt und Land. Es gibt wachsende Spaltungen in Deutschland, aber vermutlich eher zwischen Regionen, Religionen, Alters- und Einkommensgruppen, als zwischen Großstädtern, Kleinstädtern und Dörflern.



Da ist das hier aussagekräftiger:
Ifo-Institut: Einwohnerzahl in Ostdeutschland so niedrig wie zuletzt 1905 - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> [...]Nenn mir mal 5 Länder, mit mehr als 50 Millionen Einwohnern, die das besser hinkriegen.
> Bessere gesundheitliche Vorsorgung, Infrastruktur, Jobchancen, Einkommen + soziale Absicherung wenn man "gar nichts" mehr hat.
> Wirst du lange suchen müssen.


In Deutschland war meine Steuerbelastung inkl. Sozialabgaben bei ca. 45% mit hohem bürokratischen Aufwand. 
In Südamerika liegt meine Steuerbelastung bei 10% bei minimalem bürokratischen Aufwand, der Wohlstand ist deutlich höher. Dienstleistungen sind preiswerter, Genussmittel sind preiswerter, selbst Fleisch, Obst und Gemüse, die Baukosten liegen bei 1/4 dessen, was man in Deutschland zahlt und eine Baugenehmigung zu erhalten, dauert so 2-3 Monate und kostet keine 500€. In den Ämtern wartet man maximal 10 min, wenn gerade Stoßzeit ist, vielleicht 20 min. Alle wichtigen Gebühren/Abgaben werden an einem Ort bearbeitet, Grundsteuer, Führerschein, Gewerbesteuer, KFZ-Steuer, erledigt man alles mit einem Gang. Die Sachbearbeiter dafür sitzen nebeneinander. Trotz geringer Bevölkerungsdichte, hat jedes Dorf 4G, die Festnetzphase wurde in einigen Staaten direkt übersprungen. 

Die viel höhere Quote für den Vermögensaufbau ermöglicht es mir, eine Chefarztbehandlung aus dem FF zu bezahlen, Arbeitslos war ich schon in Deutschland noch nie, habe immer nur eingezahlt. 

Wer allerdings Arm ist und keine Ausbildung hat, der muss tatsächlich arbeiten für geringen Lohn und wird nicht bezahlt, um zu Hause rum Sitzen zu können. Ausländer bekommen hier auch grundsätzlich keine Sozialleistungen, in ganz Südamerika nicht. Die hohen Sozialleistungen führen dazu, das in Deutschland inzwischen überwiegend Menschen aus prekären Schichten ohne Ausbildung einwandern, während man in Südamerika nur einwandern darf, wenn man Kapital hat, gültige Papiere, nicht vorbestraft ist und keine ansteckenden chronischen Krankheiten wie Aids oder Tuberkulose hat. 
Selbsterklärend, warum es hier keine "Flüchtlinge" aus Afrika gibt. Asyl kennen die Staaten hier auch und sie gewähren es auch. Wer um sein Leben fürchtet, darf selbstverständlich einreisen, derzeit kommen viele Venezolaner, aber sie müssen Arbeiten und selbstverständlich über gültige Dokumente verfügen oder glaubhaft ihre Herkunft nachweisen, sonst wird man umgehend inhaftiert. 

Also was du unter "besser hinbekommen" verstehst, ist doch sehr individuell zu interpretieren. In Deutschland muss man diszipliniert Arbeiten, alles wird erfasst, der Staat ist unerbittlich mit immer neuen Gesetzen und Verordnungen, die Abgaben sind extrem hoch, während man Angst hat, im Falle einer Schwangerschaft der Frau sozial abzusteigen. 

So lange muss man also gar nicht suchen, um Staaten zu finden, in denen es sich besser lebt. Immer voraus Gesetz, man gehört zu den Leistungsträgern.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Studie oben zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die Unterschiede kleiner sind als erwartet.
> 
> 
> Da ist das hier aussagekräftiger:
> Ifo-Institut: Einwohnerzahl in Ostdeutschland so niedrig wie zuletzt 1905 - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wie darf man das jetzt verstehen? 
Das die neuen Bundesländer kein schnelles Internet benötigen?
Wenn das deine Meinung, dann geh zu Trump, passt du gut zu ihn!


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Juni 2019)

Is mir egal, internet braucht eh keine sau.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> So lange muss man also gar nicht suchen, um Staaten zu finden, in denen es sich besser lebt.* Immer voraus Gesetz, man gehört zu den Leistungsträgern.*



Wo fängt das an, wo hört das auf? Also ab wann bin ich "Leistungsträger" der Gesellschaft? Als peruanischer Schuhputzer vermutlich nicht.....der baut auch kein Vermögen auf, oder hat eine Altersvorsorge --> der krepiert einfach mit Mitte 50.
500€ für eine Baugenehmigung klingen nicht viel, wenn man aber überlegt dass in z.B.: Brasilien oder Mexiko das durchschnittliche Jahreseinkommen bei ca. 7500€ liegt --> sind 500€ auch nicht wenig.
Und um mal zum Thema Breitband zurück zu kommen, natürlich kann in Breitband sehr viel einfacher ausbauen wenn es in staatlicher Hand und komplett Schuldenfinanziert ist, die Frage ist aber ob man das will?! (sieht jeder anders)


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Is mir egal, internet braucht eh keine sau.



Warum leitest du dann nicht endlich deine persöhnliche Löschung aus dem Internet ein? Dann wären wir mal etwas los was hier im Forum wirklich "keine Sau" braucht...  

@Topic:
Also in Berlin bekommt man an vielen Ecken auch 2019 noch keine 50K Leitung. Das liegt allerdings zugegebenermaßen nicht unbedingt immer daran das die technischen Geggebenheiten es nicht zulassen würden / da wären, als mehr daran das sich oft die Telekom sperrt anderen Anbietern für deren Kunden mehr Bandbreite, für schnellere Verbindungen, zu verkaufen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> [...]Wo fängt das an, wo hört das auf? Also ab wann bin ich "Leistungsträger" der Gesellschaft?


Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo du den Staat nicht mehr brauchst, aber der Staat dich. Dann steht es einem offen, wo man arbeiten will, weil andere Staaten daran interessiert sind, möglichst viele Leistungsträger in ihrer Bevölkerung zu haben. 
Ich bin kein Nationalist, also gehe ich dort hin, wo der Staat für Zustände sorgt, die meinen individuellen Ansprüchen näher kommen als das in Deutschland der Fall ist. Mein Aufenthalt begann in einem möblierten Apartment, da führte ich meine beruflichen Tätigkeiten fort, während ich nebenbei Spanisch lernte. Nach 6 Monaten ein Haus gemietet, bis mein Wissen über den lokalen Immobilienmarkt ausreichend fortgeschritten war, um mir ein vernünftiges Objekt zu suchen usw. 

Vom Staat will ich im Wesentlichen in Ruhe gelassen werden. In Deutschland ist das unmöglich.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In Südamerika liegt meine Steuerbelastung bei 10% bei minimalem bürokratischen Aufwand, der Wohlstand ist deutlich höher.



Deshalb leben auch Millionen Menschen in Slums und Favelas? In Südamerika ist die soziale Ungleichheit extrem hoch.
Liste der Laender nach Einkommensverteilung – Wikipedia



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Selbsterklärend, warum es hier keine "Flüchtlinge" aus Afrika gibt. Asyl kennen die Staaten hier auch und sie gewähren es auch. Wer um sein Leben fürchtet, darf selbstverständlich einreisen, derzeit kommen viele Venezolaner, aber sie müssen Arbeiten und selbstverständlich über gültige Dokumente verfügen oder glaubhaft ihre Herkunft nachweisen, sonst wird man umgehend inhaftiert.



FALSCH. 
Afrikanische Fluechtlinge: Mexiko statt Mittelmeer | tagesschau.de
Kolumbien: Die Grenze im Dschungel  | ARTE Info



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Nationalist, also gehe ich dort hin, wo der Staat für Zustände sorgt, die meinen individuellen Ansprüchen näher kommen als das in Deutschland der Fall ist. Mein Aufenthalt begann in einem möblierten Apartment, da führte ich meine beruflichen Tätigkeiten fort, während ich nebenbei Spanisch lernte. Nach 6 Monaten ein Haus gemietet, bis mein Wissen über den lokalen Immobilienmarkt ausreichend fortgeschritten war, um mir ein vernünftiges Objekt zu suchen usw.



Und was arbeitest du dort? Denn die üblichen Aushilfsarbeiten werden mit Stundenlöhnen von Umgerechnet 0,5-1€ bezahlt. Davon kann man sich auch dort kein Haus kaufen.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wer allerdings Arm ist und keine Ausbildung hat, der muss tatsächlich arbeiten für geringen Lohn und wird nicht bezahlt, um zu Hause rum Sitzen zu können.




Nur Bildung muss man sich dort Leisten können. Die Studiengebühren pro dort betragen mehr als das Sechsfache des Monatsmindestlohnes, also das, was man im Semester verdienen würde, wenn man nebenbei Vollzeit arbeitet. 
* Regierung von Kolumbien erhoeht den Mindestlohn >> latinapress Nachrichten 
* Studiengebühren UdeM: https://www.udem.edu.co/images/VIDAUDEM/Tarifas/Informe_de_sustentacion_del_incremento_de_los_Derechos_Pecuniarios_para_2019_por_encima_del_IPC_ante_el_Ministerio_de_Educacion_Nacional.pdf
* Durchschnittliches Einkommen weltweit: https://www.laenderdaten.info/durchschnittseinkommen.php

Mindestlohn/Monat: 828116 Peso [etwa 226€] => Pro Semester: 4968696 Pesos [etwa 1360€]
Studeiengebühren pro Semester: ~5525000 Pesos [etwa 1512€] (Durchschnitt über alle Semester am Beispiel "FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS ECONÓMICO ADMINISTRATIVAS")

(Kurs: 3654 Peso / Euro)


----------



## T-MAXX (18. Juni 2019)

Haha ich hab noch 16 Mbit.
Darauf bin ich stolz wie nie zuvor. Solche Verbindungen haben auch heute noch viele Vorteile, wenn man das Augenmerk nicht auf Geschwindigkeit setzt.
Ich bekomme immer noch Werbung mit Highpeed Angeboten und Co. Das hat schon so einen Bart...
Außerdem benötige ich für hohe Speeds dementsprechend auch LWL und das habe ich nicht in der Erde liegen. Am Ende zahle ich noch drauf. Nö mit mir nicht...
Das bisschen Kram was ich surfe reicht mir die Leitung völlig aus.
Ja und ich nehme mir Zeit z. B. für Treiber und Co laden.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie darf man das jetzt verstehen?
> Das die neuen Bundesländer kein schnelles Internet benötigen?
> Wenn das deine Meinung, dann geh zu Trump, passt du gut zu ihn!



Wo habe ich das gesagt? 
Im Gegenteil. Im Osten müsste überall Glasfaser verlegt werden und Behörden angesiedelt werden, um die Bevölkerung wieder gleichmäßig umzuverteilen.
Auch die Bezahlung speilt eine Rolle. Selbst der Bund zahlt im Westen mehr. Das könnte er also ganz schnell ändern und den Osttarif an den Westtarif anpassen und somit einen gemeinsamen Bund-Tarif schaffen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb leben auch Millionen Menschen in Slums und Favelas? In Südamerika ist die soziale Ungleichheit extrem hoch.
> Liste der Laender nach Einkommensverteilung – Wikipedia


Du brauchst dort ja nicht zu leben. 


> FALSCH.
> Afrikanische Fluechtlinge: Mexiko statt Mittelmeer | tagesschau.de
> Kolumbien: Die Grenze im Dschungel  | ARTE Info


Die wollen weiter über Mexiko in die USA. Noch so ein Staat mit hoher Einkommensungleichheit. 



> Und was arbeitest du dort? Denn die üblichen Aushilfsarbeiten werden mit Stundenlöhnen von Umgerechnet 0,5-1€ bezahlt. Davon kann man sich auch dort kein Haus kaufen.


Ich baue gerade einen Landwirtschaftsbetrieb auf, so zum Spaß. Eigentlich brauche ich überhaupt nicht mehr zu arbeiten aber das würde gegen meine Prinzipen verstoßen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich baue gerade einen Landwirtschaftsbetrieb auf, so zum Spaß. Eigentlich brauche ich überhaupt nicht mehr zu arbeiten aber das würde gegen meine Prinzipen verstoßen.



Und wie hast du das finanziert? Mit dem klassischen Handwerker-Job geht das nicht.

Wenn man zu den oberen 10% gehört geht das vielleicht. Aber dann ist umso unverschämter sich seiner sozialen Verantwortung zu entziehen und nur noch einen Bruchteil der Steuern zu zahlen. 
Denn damit wird die Ungleichheit weltweit noch höher.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> > Deshalb leben auch Millionen Menschen in Slums und Favelas? In Südamerika ist die soziale Ungleichheit extrem hoch.
> > Liste der Laender nach Einkommensverteilung – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Du brauchst dort ja nicht zu leben.



Sagst du das denn Leuten die gerade so über die Runden kommen bei dir in der Nachbarschaft auch?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das gesagt?
> Im Gegenteil. Im Osten müsste überall Glasfaser verlegt werden und Behörden angesiedelt werden, um die Bevölkerung wieder gleichmäßig umzuverteilen.
> Auch die Bezahlung speilt eine Rolle. Selbst der Bund zahlt im Westen mehr. Das könnte er also ganz schnell ändern und den Osttarif an den Westtarif anpassen und somit einen gemeinsamen Bund-Tarif schaffen.



Mit dem Link, das in den neuen Bundesländer immer mehr Bürger weg ziehen, dieser vermittelte den eindruck dazu.
Ich bin der Meinung, Deutschland muss gegen die Asien halten und Deutschlandweit Glasfaser zeihen.
Geht aber nicht, weil deren eigene Gesetze das verbieten.
Man nennt das Doppelförderungsgesetz.
Diese verbietet eine Förderung, die innerhalb der letzten 8 Jahre durchgeführt wurde.
Das Heißt: 
Wenn man 2010 Förderung beantragt hat + 25 Monate Prüfung + Ausbau
Ist die Kommune 2013 ausgebaut, mit 16 MBits (aktueller stand 1012)
Jetzt kommen Ausbausperre von 8 Jahre dazu
Dann wäre eine erneute beantragung vor 2021 nicht möglich.
erneute Förderung beantragen + *28* Monate Prüfung + Ausbau
Ist die Kommune nicht vor 2024 mit FTTH ausgebaut.

So ist der tolle stand der Verwaltung in Deutschland.
Daher Bullshitt was da geschrieben wird, mit Verwaltungsaufwand und kein Bock aus Beantragung.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Wobei man 2013 kaum nur DSL 16.000 ausgebaut haben wird. Bereits seit 2006 existiert VDSL50. Rückblick: 10 Jahre DSL in Deutschland - teltarif.de News

Bei uns wurde überhaupt nichts ausgebaut, da gibt es also gar kein DSL.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Juni 2019)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie die Dunkelziffer aussieht, wenn man die Anschlüsse mit einbezieht, die offiziell 50 MBit Anschlüsse sind, davon aber nur 30-40 MBit oder noch weniger liefern.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Wobei es da die Leute viel schlimmer haben, bei denen nur ein paar 100 kB ankommen, aber trotzdem 16 MBit bezahlen müssen, weil es der kleinste Tarif bei der Telekom  ist. 
Dabei könnte die Telekom auch wieder einen Tarif mit DSL6000 für 10€ einführen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte noch einen 6000er Vertrag bis Anfang des Jahres, da kamen immerhin 5000 an. Also Neuverträge mit 6000 gibts nicht mehr?


----------



## DerGepard (18. Juni 2019)

"Um möglichst viele der aktuellen Probleme zu lösen, sollten langfristige Verträge mit Tiefbauunternehmen abgeschlossen werden. "

Hmpf.... gerade so ist es nicht zu lösen. Tiefbauer sind momentan äußerst gefragt.  Verträge würden definitiv wieder über eine öffentliche Vergabe gehen, als Rahmenvertrag. Für die Bieter bedeutet dies wieder "Wertungskriterium: Preis", idr. weniger aus Geiz, sondern vielmehr weil die wenig spezialisierten Vergabestellen so ein einfaches und schlecht angreifbares Wertungsinstrument in der Hand haben. Dann am besten noch eine Mindestabnahme verweigern und wie üblich, sämtliches Wagnis auf den Auftragnehmer rüberschieben. Verkehrsrechtliche Anordnungen, Schachtscheine und Grundbuchauszüge sind samt Gebühr natürlich mit einzurechnen. Handschachtung auch, selbst wenn keienr weiß wie viel Vor-Ort tatsächlich mit was gemacht werden kann und darf.  Und obend rein, Ausführungsfrist für den Einzelauftrag 14 Kalendertage, bei bis zu 5% Vertragsstrafe bei Verzug, und nach UVgO die Vier Jahre ohne Preisgleitklausel ebenso voll ausgeschöpft. 

Kaum ein Unternehmen sieht da einen Grund, zu ruinösen Preisen, eine Preisbindung für vier Jahre einzugehen, nur um dann wieder immer dem Amt hinterherzurennen damit man endlich mal auch die Genehmigungen bekommt, geschweige denn benötigtes Kartenmaterial. Dem steht natürlich so ziemlich jedere weitere RV gleich in dieser Sache.


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Juni 2019)

> Breitbandausbau: Bundesregierung verfehlt Zielvorgabe


NEEEEINNNN Erlich? Wie erschüttern unvorhersehbar. Schrecklich!
Ich glaub die Wüste Gobi hat ein Besseres Netz als DE.....


----------



## mcmarky (18. Juni 2019)

Mann o mann, der Ausbau läuft doch. Bald 250Mbit/s oder 1Gbit/s in der Stadt, da wird doch mehr als kräftig ausgebaut und investiert. Ein Hoch auf die Telekom!

Nur 2km weiter schaut man eben mit 1-6Mbit/s in die Röhre, aber da wäre es nach über 100 Jahren auch wirklich zu viel verlangt, mal neue Kabel zu verlegen. 

Wenn die Stadtleute gemäß Geschwindigkeit bezahlen müssten, dann wäre in allen Städten der Ausbau ab 100Mbit/s längst eingestellt worden!

Aber wenn die BReg den Ausbau nicht steuern kann, wenn die Wirtschaft es einfach mal total verbockt....


----------



## plusminus (18. Juni 2019)

Wenn wundert das noch bei der Starbesetzung unserer Bundesregierung 

Seit 2011 sollte der Berliner Großflughafen fertig sein !

Alles was Geld bringen würde , und das Leben der Deutschen Bundesbürger besser machen würde , wurde in den Dreck gefahren !

Aber zb. bei der Grundsteuer bei der man uns wieder in die Tasche greifen kann funktoniert es bestens


----------



## NVIDIA-SHEEP69 (18. Juni 2019)

Der ansatz ist falsch. Die firmen wollen ihren gewinn um den breitbandausbau scheren sie sich nen dreck. Handeln zum eignen nachteil machen firmen nicht. Die schuld ist alleine bei der bundesregierung. Richtlinien müssen die firmen zwingen frequenzauktion ist zum politikertaschefühlen. Es werden hunderte inkompentente zur planung eingesetzt bis durch alle taschen durchsickert bleiben 200 millionen übrig die falsch eingesetzt werden. Das können die firmen vieeeeeeeeeeeel besser!


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das finanziert? Mit dem klassischen Handwerker-Job geht das nicht.
> 
> Wenn man zu den oberen 10% gehört geht das vielleicht. Aber dann ist umso unverschämter sich seiner sozialen Verantwortung zu entziehen und nur noch einen Bruchteil der Steuern zu zahlen.
> Denn damit wird die Ungleichheit weltweit noch höher.


Ich bin nach dem Bruch des Maastricht Vertrages ausgewandert, weil eine europäische Transferunion die EU früher oder später zerstören wird. Meine Prognosen lagen recht nah an den Realitäten, die EU hat begonnen auseinander zu brechen und ist politisch so tief gespalten, dass sie praktisch Handlungsunfähig vor sich in taumelt, auch eine Leistung der Bundesregierung und der Linken. 

Zum zweiten, ich sage es noch mal: Ich bin Individualist und kein Nationalist. Mich geht es eigentlich nichts an, wie du dein Leben führst, deswegen fragte ich bisher nicht danach. Und schon gar nicht würde ich persönliche Informationen nutzen, um dich zu beleidigen. Lebe dein Leben, werde glücklich, aber mir etwas vorzuschreiben, das wirst du nicht mehr schaffen. Ich lebe in einem anderen Land, wo andere Bürger andere Politiker wählen und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Deutschland entwickelt sich zum Paradies für Beamte und idealistische Politiker, die den ganzen Tag damit verbringen, sich neue Steuern, Verbote und Verordnungen auszudenken. Die Mehrheit scheint das zu mögen. O.K. Ich eben nicht, also bin ich weg. 

Wenn dich die Ungleichheit stört, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du was gegen die Ungleichheit tust. Und zwar persönlich mit deinem eigenen Geld/Engagement.  



> Sagst du das denn Leuten die gerade so über die Runden kommen bei dir in der Nachbarschaft auch?


Meinen Freunden helfe ich, mit den Nachbarn komme ich gut aus. Gerade gestern habe ich ein Schlagloch in der Dorfstraße mit neuem Schotter aufgefüllt, die Bezirksverwaltung macht das nur alle 6-12 Monate und wir hatten recht schwere Regenfälle im April/Mai, das ganze Dorf erhält sein Frischwasser von einem Tiefbrunnen auf meinem Grundstück, darunter verläuft eine Wasserader, andere Grundstücke waren nicht zugänglich. Der einzige Einheimische, wo man sonst noch hätte bohren können, hat der Dorfgemeinschaft keine Erlaubnis gegeben. War schon etwas peinlich für die Kommission, als sie mich dann  fragten, aber das war ok. Habe den Wasserwerken ein 3*3m Stück am Straßenrand übereignet, wo der Tiefbrunnen gebohrt wurde. Noch vor 6 Jahren haben die Leute ihr Wasser Morgens mit Eimern aus Brunnen geholt, tlw. über 100m von ihren Häusern entfernt. Meiner Haushaltshilfe finanziere ich das Studium (als Kredit, sollte sie es erfolgreich beenden, werde ich ihr den Kredit erlassen, aber das sage ich ihr erst, wenn es so weit ist), meinem Vorabeiter entlohne ich ca. 30% über den hiesigen Löhnen und habe ihm sein Haus finanziert und noch so einiges mehr. 

Was sagst du denn den Leuten in deiner Nachbarschaft so, die Hilfe brauchen?


----------



## matty2580 (18. Juni 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> -     Nur etwa 150 Millionen Euro an Fördermitteln sind bisher ausgezahlt, obwohl 4,5-Milliarden-Euro im Topf liegen.
> -     Grund ist, dass die Fördermittel immer erst ausgezahlt werden, wenn ein Bauprojekt endgültig fertiggestellt ist. Das kann dauern.


Damit ist das Förderprogramm an sich selbst gescheitert, und sollte dringend umgebaut werden.

Abgesehen davon habe ich 25Mbit/s Download und 5 Mbit/s Upload maximal mit Vodafone in Potsdam (Schlaatz).
Und wenn ich in einer Landeshauptstadt mit relativ zentraler Lage noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Zielvorgabe schaffe, wird es in anderen Städten auch nicht viel besser aussehen.


----------



## bynemesis (18. Juni 2019)

der ganze saftladen um merkel hat halt absolut keine ahnung was sie machen.
egal welches thema. unendliche dummheit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich bin nach dem Bruch des Maastricht Vertrages ausgewandert, weil eine europäische Transferunion die EU früher oder später zerstören wird. Meine Prognosen lagen recht nah an den Realitäten, die EU hat begonnen auseinander zu brechen und ist politisch so tief gespalten, dass sie praktisch Handlungsunfähig vor sich in taumelt, auch eine Leistung der Bundesregierung und der Linken.
> 
> Zum zweiten, ich sage es noch mal: Ich bin Individualist und kein Nationalist. Mich geht es eigentlich nichts an, wie du dein Leben führst, deswegen fragte ich bisher nicht danach. Und schon gar nicht würde ich persönliche Informationen nutzen, um dich zu beleidigen. Lebe dein Leben, werde glücklich, aber mir etwas vorzuschreiben, das wirst du nicht mehr schaffen. Ich lebe in einem anderen Land, wo andere Bürger andere Politiker wählen und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Deutschland entwickelt sich zum Paradies für Beamte und idealistische Politiker, die den ganzen Tag damit verbringen, sich neue Steuern, Verbote und Verordnungen auszudenken. Die Mehrheit scheint das zu mögen. O.K. Ich eben nicht, also bin ich weg.
> 
> ...





 Das glaubst Du doch alles selbst nicht. Naja, immerhin kann man Dir ein immenses Geltungsbedürfnis und damit einhergehend eine ausgeprägte Fantasie bescheinigen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Und zwar persönlich mit deinem eigenen Geld/Engagement.
> Was sagst du denn den Leuten in deiner Nachbarschaft so, die Hilfe brauchen?



Nur die wenigsten haben Geld im Überfluss, dass sie mal eben so verschenken können. 
Ich setze mich dafür ein, dass sich die politischen Gegebenheiten ändern und der Mindestlohn angehoben wird und eine Finanztransaktionssteuer sowie das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen eingeführt wird.
Daneben sollten Straftatbestände abgeschafft werden, die nichts bringen und die ärmsten der Armen belasten, wie das Schwarzfahren und das Containern. 
Im zweiten Fall würde eine einfache Änderung im BGB reichen, dass mit der regulären willentlichen Entsorgung das Eigentum am Müll abgetreten wird und damit liegt kein Diebstahl mehr vor.


----------



## restX3 (18. Juni 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Mein Vater inkl. meiner kleineren Geschwister würden sich über 6MBit/s freuen!
> Da kommen gerade mal 850KBit/s an!



Haha. Ich wär schon super happy mit 6MBit/s.
Ich gurke seit 8 Jahren mit 612KBit/s rum und nicht mal das läuft zuverlässig, mehr geht nicht. Das ist wohl der Preis in DE wenn man schön abseits von jeglichen fremden Kulturen wohnt auf dem Land in einem Einfamilienhaus. Wirklich traurig das Thema Intenet in DE, und das im Jahr 2019.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (18. Juni 2019)

In Sachen Breitbandausbau wurde hier ja eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Ich bin normalerweise keiner derjenigen, die unsere Kanzlerin in Bausch und Bogen verdammen, aber in diesem Fall: was soll man von Angela-Neuland-Internet-Merkel anderes erwarten? Konservative versuchen grundsätzlich den Status Quo zu verteidigen, schnelle Veränderungen, wie sie das Internet bedeutet, werden prinzipiell mit Misstrauen betrachtet, was fast zwangsläufig dazu führt dass solche Veränderungen bewusst oder unbewusst eher gebremst als gefördert werden. Das hat die Reaktion der CDU auf Rezo ja wunderbar dokumentiert. Merke: Konservative sind Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass NICHTS zum ersten Mal getan werden sollte.  



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In Deutschland war meine Steuerbelastung inkl. Sozialabgaben bei ca. 45% mit hohem bürokratischen Aufwand.
> In Südamerika liegt meine Steuerbelastung bei 10% bei minimalem bürokratischen Aufwand, der Wohlstand ist deutlich höher.


Da hast du dich verschrieben. Du wolltest schreiben, dass DEIN Wohlstand in Südamerika deutlich höher ist. 



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Dienstleistungen sind preiswerter, Genussmittel sind preiswerter, selbst Fleisch, Obst und Gemüse, die Baukosten liegen bei 1/4 dessen, was man in Deutschland zahlt


Könnte das eventuell daran liegen, dass die Menschen dort im Durchschnitt auch nur 1/8 des Durchschnittseinkommens in Deutschland haben? Wobei ich das 1/8 aus der Luft gegriffen habe, vielleicht ist es auch 1/7 oder ein 1/16, das spielt für die bewusste Verzerrung der Sachverhalte, die du hier betreibst, keine Rolle. Oder kennst du Leistungsträger allen Ernstes den Unterschied zwischen Preisen und Kaufkraft nicht?  

Meine Oma, geboren 1908, hat auch immer erzählt, wie teuer das Brot heutzutage (in den 1990ern) im Vergleich zu "ihrer Zeit" geworden ist. Dass es dem Durchschnittsbürger trotz der kollossal gestiegenen Preise nicht nur wirtschaftlich zehnmal besser ging als in ihrer Jugend, hat sie dabei geflissentlich ignoriert. Finde den Fehler.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Könnte das eventuell daran liegen, dass die Menschen dort im Durchschnitt auch nur 1/8 des Durchschnittseinkommens in Deutschland haben? Wobei ich das 1/8 aus der Luft gegriffen habe, vielleicht ist es auch 1/7 oder ein 1/16, das spielt für die bewusste Verzerrung der Sachverhalte, die du hier betreibst, keine Rolle. Oder kennst du Leistungsträger allen Ernstes den Unterschied zwischen Preisen und Kaufkraft nicht?



Das habe ich vorhin schon mal verlinkt:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Durchschnittliches Einkommen weltweit



Dazu noch: Lebenshaltungskosten im weltweiten Vergleich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. Juni 2019)

restX3 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der Preis in DE wenn man schön abseits von jeglichen fremden Kulturen wohnt




Heutzutage meint man offenbar, dass überhaupt keine Aussage mehr peinlich wäre.


----------



## Magera (18. Juni 2019)

is ja alles schön und gut, mich würde da aber mal interessieren ob man da kurzfristig konsequenzen draus ziehen kann.
(und nein damit meine ich nicht zur nächsten wahl)
ich mein.. hallo? 
sonst bräuchten die sich doch garkeine ziele setzen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Die Telekom und deine Gemeinde anschreiben.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Quasi Vollbeschäftigung, Mindestlohn, gute medizinische Versorgung, monetäre Förderung für Kindererziehung + KITA-Garantie.....etc.pp



Nicht dein ernst oder  ?? 

Mindestlohn um mindestens 2€ zu niedrig, Vollbeschäftigung...wo denn, Kita Garantie....ja auf dem Papier usw.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

juko888 schrieb:


> Das glaubst Du doch alles selbst nicht. Naja, immerhin kann man Dir ein immenses Geltungsbedürfnis und damit einhergehend eine ausgeprägte Fantasie bescheinigen.


Die Entwicklung ist schon traurig, wie du hier eindrucksvoll bestätigst. Also ab auf Ignore.


----------



## AngelJdF (18. Juni 2019)

5G kann mir gestohlen bleiben, ich will keinen Sendemasten neben dem Haus. Im Umkreis von den Dingern treten Krebsfälle ohne Ende auf! Hab soviele Freunde und Bekannte, es wird komplett totgeschwiegen! Bitte die Spielereien einstellen, weil die Dinger eh in Deutschland niemals eine vernünftige Abdeckung haben werden. Wär schon froh, wenn mal 20 Meter VOR der Ortseinfahrt oder im Wald ein NORMALER Handyempfang wäre. Bitte daher nur auf Festnetzausbau konzentrieren. Ich kriech hier seit 20 Jahren mit DSL-Light herum, es ist zum kotzen und das trotz 5.000 Einwohner Stadt bzw. 20.000 Einwohner Stadt in der Nähe.


----------



## beastyboy79 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich bin nach dem Bruch des Maastricht Vertrages ausgewandert, weil eine europäische Transferunion die EU früher oder später zerstören wird. Meine Prognosen lagen recht nah an den Realitäten, die EU hat begonnen auseinander zu brechen und ist politisch so tief gespalten, dass sie praktisch Handlungsunfähig vor sich in taumelt, auch eine Leistung der Bundesregierung und der Linken.
> 
> Zum zweiten, ich sage es noch mal: Ich bin Individualist und kein Nationalist. Mich geht es eigentlich nichts an, wie du dein Leben führst, deswegen fragte ich bisher nicht danach. Und schon gar nicht würde ich persönliche Informationen nutzen, um dich zu beleidigen. Lebe dein Leben, werde glücklich, aber mir etwas vorzuschreiben, das wirst du nicht mehr schaffen. Ich lebe in einem anderen Land, wo andere Bürger andere Politiker wählen und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Deutschland entwickelt sich zum Paradies für Beamte und idealistische Politiker, die den ganzen Tag damit verbringen, sich neue Steuern, Verbote und Verordnungen auszudenken. Die Mehrheit scheint das zu mögen. O.K. Ich eben nicht, also bin ich weg.
> 
> ...




Also betreibst Du hauptsächlich Steuerflucht?  
Nun, ich hoffe Du trittst, neben der Landwirtschaft, als Bankier in Erscheinung. Finanzieren heißt nicht helfen. 

Geben ohne Gegenleistungen zu erwarten ist Helfen. Da solltest Du vielleicht Deinen Kompass nochmal nacheichen lassen. Den Wohltäter spielen, aber anders herum die Armut der Leute ausnutzen, sind mir die Richtigen.  

Jaja, ich weiß wo ich jetzt lande! Ich sche*** drauf!


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur die wenigsten haben Geld im Überfluss, dass sie mal eben so verschenken können.
> Ich setze mich dafür ein, dass sich die politischen Gegebenheiten ändern und der Mindestlohn angehoben wird und eine Finanztransaktionssteuer sowie das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen eingeführt wird.
> Daneben sollten Straftatbestände abgeschafft werden, die nichts bringen und die ärmsten der Armen belasten, wie das Schwarzfahren und das Containern.
> Im zweiten Fall würde eine einfache Änderung im BGB reichen, dass mit der regulären willentlichen Entsorgung das Eigentum am Müll abgetreten wird und damit liegt kein Diebstahl mehr vor.


Das sind sozialistische Umverteilungsfantasien, die nächste Rezession wird aufgrund der aktuellen finanziellen Verpflichtungen Deutschlands und der demografischen Verhältnisse selbst die bestehenden Versorgungsleistungen stark einbrechen lassen. Finanztransaktionssteuern bringen auch nichts, wenn aufgrund einer Rezession die Industrie Verluste macht und sollte es eine Substanz Besteuerung werden, macht das Kapital einen noch größeren Bogen um Deutschland, als heute schon. Wenn man Übertreibungen an den Finanzmärkten wie 2008 verhindern will, dann muss man die Planwirtschaft sein lassen, wo Politiker darüber entscheiden, welche Bank man denn als Erstes mit Steuerzahler Geld retten sollte. In einer funktionierenden Marktwirtschaft zahlt der Steuerzahler nicht für Fehler von Banken. Die hätte man der Reihe nach in Konkurs gehen lassen sollen, dann wäre der Weg für ein besseres Management frei gewesen und die Investoren hätten das wirtschaftliche Risiko ihrer Anlageentscheidungen selbst zu tragen gehabt. Auch die Nullzinsen sind eine katastrophale Folge dieser Politik, wie man am Immobilienmarkt sieht, von der schleichenden Entwertung von Sparguthaben, der beliebtesten Form der Altersvorsorge unter Normalverdienern, ganz abgesehen. 

Was Containern und Schwarzfahren angeht, die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sollten umsonst sein, dann erübrigt sich das und es würde sowohl den Straßenverkehr entlasten als auch Einkommensschwache. Containern ist eine Folge mangelnder Versorgung von Teilen der Bevölkerung mit Nahrungsmitteln. Da müsste man sich den Einzelfall ansehen. Hier hielte ich es für eine die Würde des Menschen besser wahrende Idee, wenn abgelaufene Lebensmittel an Tafeln abgegeben werden müssen, wo der Einzelne angemessen behandelt wird und nicht mehr in Mülltonnen wühlen muss, sich waschen kann usw. Das wäre zwar ein Eingriff in die unternehmerische Freiheit, aber in diesem Falle wäre der Schaden dadurch Minimal, der Zugewinn an menschlicher Würde hoch. 

Aber alles das sind völlig sinnlose Unternehmungen, so lange durch die offenen Grenzen jährlich hundert tausende von Armutsmigranten in Deutschland ankommen und in die Sozialsysteme gehen, die Klima- und Wirtschaftspolitik Energie- und Automobilunternehmen ins Ausland treibt und Deutschland über die EZB für Defizite vieler anderer Euro Staaten haftet. Die hier auflaufenden Kosten/Risiken werden in der nächsten Rezession das ganze System gefährden. Es mag ja sein, dass man gutes im Sinn hatte, das möchte ich gar nicht absprechen, nur kümmern sich Konsequenzen falscher Entscheidungen nicht um die Intention, in der sie getroffen wurden. Etwas mehr Rationalität und weniger Moralität hätte dem Land wohl besser gedient.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Aber alles das sind völlig sinnlose Unternehmungen, so lange durch die offenen Grenzen jährlich hundert tausende von Armutsmigranten in Deutschland ankommen



Was falsch ist. Man sollte auch im Ausland nicht nur FakeNews konsumieren.

Was hat die Bankenrettung mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen zutun? Die Banken hätte man nicht retten müssen. 
Auch die Schuldenkrise in Griechenland wurde dadurch ausgelöst. Wie hat mal jemand so schön gesagt die deutschen Banken hätten ihre Schulden auch direkt  bezahlen können, aber so hat es wenigstens mal Sonne gesehen.

Kostenloser Nahverkehr und die Spendepflicht der Supermärkte an die Tafeln, wie in Frankreich konnte sich hier noch nicht durchsetzen. Da ist auch die Lebensmittelobby zu stark, wie das Nestle-Video gezeigt hat.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Also betreibst Du hauptsächlich Steuerflucht?
> Nun, ich hoffe Du trittst, neben der Landwirtschaft, als Bankier in Erscheinung. Finanzieren heißt nicht helfen.
> 
> Geben ohne Gegenleistungen zu erwarten ist Helfen. Da solltest Du vielleicht Deinen Kompass nochmal nacheichen lassen. Den Wohltäter spielen, aber anders herum die Armut der Leute ausnutzen, sind mir die Richtigen.
> ...


Die neue Elite Deutschlands 

Na dann bau dir mal eine Zukunft auf mit der Einstellung. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Banken hätte man nicht retten müssen.


Nein!!!, dann hätte es eine Weltwirtschaftkrise gegeben, mit so extremen Auswirkungen dass sich viele hier das nicht vorstellen können.
Vielleicht hätte das so gar zu einem neuen Weltkrieg geführt......


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Die neue Elite Deutschlands
> 
> Na dann bau dir mal eine Zukunft auf mit der Einstellung. Viel Erfolg.



Andersherum sieht die Zukunft durch das Erschleichen von Leistungen, Betrug oder Steuerhinterziehung halt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlichkeit währt immer noch am längsten.

___________________________________________

Aber jetzt sollten wir langsam mal zum Thema Internet zurückkommen.


----------



## beastyboy79 (18. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Die neue Elite Deutschlands
> 
> Na dann bau dir mal eine Zukunft auf mit der Einstellung. Viel Erfolg.



Die neue Elite von Untermenschen! Naja, meine Meinung zu Dir kennst Du ja. Wenn Du stolz drauf bist, ein Ar******* zu sein, bitte. Es sei Dir gegönnt.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Die neue Elite von Untermenschen! Naja, meine Meinung zu Dir kennst Du ja. Wenn Du stolz drauf bist, ein Ar******* zu sein, bitte. Es sei Dir gegönnt.


Herrlich, ich genieße das richtig. So viel Liebe und Sanftmut im Herzen, so viel Toleranz, sag, wie bist du zu so einem guten Menschen geworden.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Andersherum sieht die Zukunft durch das Erschleichen von Leistungen, Betrug oder Steuerhinterziehung halt so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ist Auswandern in Deutschland keine Straftat und man benötigt dafür keine Erlaubnis von irgend welchen linken Parteien, das verwechselst du mit der DDR.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2019)

Auswandern ist genauso wenig wie einwandern eine Straftat. Habe ich auch nirgends behauptet. 
Straftaten habe ich oben aufgelistet. 

Btt.


----------



## graphimundo (19. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Quasi Vollbeschäftigung, Mindestlohn, gute  medizinische Versorgung, monetäre Förderung für Kindererziehung +  KITA-Garantie.....etc.pp



Vollbeschäftigung: Natürlich, alles was diese schöne Statistik verhageln würde wird auch fleißig schön gerechnet. Vollbeschäftigung ist ein Traum den wir noch lange nicht erreicht haben.
Mindestlohn: Den die gute CDU Jahre zu spät und erst gegen massiven Druck verabschiedet hat. Von dem immer wieder behaupte wurde es gehen massenweise Jobs gerade im Niedriglohnsektor verloren und der aktuell viel zu niedrig angesetzt wird.
Medizinische Versorgung: Ein marodes 2 Klassensystem beim dem gemessen bzw. im  europäischen Vergleich einfach kein Verhältnis zwischen finanziellem Input und Leistungsstechnischem Output besteht. 
Hertprämie: Ja eine der gaaaaaanz großen Errungenschaften kommt glatt noch vor der Maut und ganz aktuell Artikel 13/17
Kita Garantie: Hast du Kinder? Den mit dieser Garantie verhält es sich genau wie mit dem Breitbandausbau.....Ziele verfehlt.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja klar "vorher" war alles besser ........war echt super, Arbeitslosenquote vor dem Jahr 2000 bei über 11% im Bundesschnitt und fast 19% in den neuen Bundesländern.
> Sozialkassen waren zum Kollaps überstrapaziert. Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen durften einem legal noch 5,15€ brutto Stundenlohn im Jahr 2005 anbieten.
> --> DAS waren echt tolle Zeiten!
> 
> ...



Ja oh wunder es geht uns in den meisten Bereichen tatsächlich besser als früher das trifft jedoch auf so ziemlich die gesamte Menschheit zu, liegt in der Natur der Dinge und ist noch lange kein Beweis für große politische Leistungen der letzten Jahre. Genau dieses Gesülze von es geht uns doch gut kann ich nicht mehr hören. Deinem Unternehmen kann es auch gut gehen, wenn du dich aber ständig nur mit der Leier darauf ausruhst und wichtige Investitionen und Ausrichtungen in die Zukunft verschläfst, dann geht es dir in absehbarer Zeit wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut. In diesem Land leben wir momentan getrieben durch diese Politik völlig von der Substanz. Wir haben/hatten gerade eine Phase des Aufschwungs und es wurde keines der brennenden Themen hinreichend angepackt.  Das ist im übrigen auch alles keine Schwarzmalerei, das Problem der Altersarmut, die Kinderarmut, die immer weiter klaffende Schere zwischen Arm und Reich bzw. der wegbrechende Mittelstand, Steuergerechtigkeit, Die Klimathemen, Aggrathemen, der Bildungsnotstand, der Wohnungsnotstand, Der Rechtsruck und ja auch das Flüchtlingsthema. Das sind alles reale und auch seitens der Regierung erkannte Probleme. Nur hinreichende Lösungen dazu oder auch nur Ideen werden nicht geliefert. Es wird nur hier und da mal etwas geflickt und ein wenig Symbolpolitik betrieben. Hauptsache nicht die guten alten Strukturen aufbrechen und der Ausverkauf geht weiter. 
Wenn man sich dann mit jedem dieser vielen weiteren Themen näher beschäftigt möchte man einfach nur heulen , bekommt furchtbaren Blutdruck oder fängt, wenn man Influenza auf Youtube ist, auch an so ein Video zu produzieren wie der Typ mit der blauen Tolle.

Ja ne ist alles Tutti in diesem Land und bitte bitte nur weiter so.


----------



## 3dfx01 (19. Juni 2019)

Nein! Doch! Ohh! 
Ach bitte, überrascht das wirklich jemand, alle Verbesserungen was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist wird von Lobbyisten zerstört.


----------



## Asuramaru (19. Juni 2019)

Ohh man die PCGH Community geht sich mal wider an die Gurgel,ich glaub in diesen Forum währe es mal Praktisch das Colosseum wider zu errichten und den Beteiligten jeweils eine Streitaxt und ein Schild zu geben  .

Wir und unsere Luxusprobleme,Wow wir haben noch immer nicht 50Mbit in jedem Haushalt,was sagt denn das kleine Kind dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noofuu (19. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ohh man die PCGH Community geht sich mal wider an die Gurgel,ich glaub in diesen Forum währe es mal Praktisch das Colosseum wider zu errichten und den Beteiligten jeweils eine Streitaxt und ein Schild zu geben  .
> 
> Wir und unsere Luxusprobleme,Wow wir haben noch immer nicht 50Mbit in jedem Haushalt,was sagt denn das kleine Kind dazu.
> 
> ...



Also müssen wir deshlab jetzt darauf verzichten oder wie sehe ich das.
Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht überall mit der Moral-Keule zu kommen.
Ein Afrikanischer Flüchtling hat einem Bekannten gesagt er ist nach Deutschland gekommen wegen der Sicherheit, aber er wäre erstaunt gewesen wie schlecht unser Internet ist.

Ich denke Deutschland hilft schon genug, ein Land kann nicht die Probleme der ganze Welt stemmen, viele der Entwicklungsländer so habe ich den Eindruck machen selbst auch viel zu wenig ! ( Es bringt ja nichts Geld zu Spenden wenn es eh nicht dort ankommt)


----------



## Asuramaru (19. Juni 2019)

Noofuu schrieb:


> *Also müssen wir deshlab jetzt darauf verzichten oder wie sehe ich das.*



Das soll heißen es ist nicht so schlimm und das wir daran jetzt nicht Sterben werden.


----------



## Arkatrex (19. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja klar "vorher" war alles besser ........war echt super, Arbeitslosenquote vor dem Jahr 2000 bei über 11% im Bundesschnitt und fast 19% in den neuen Bundesländern.
> Sozialkassen waren zum Kollaps überstrapaziert. Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen durften einem legal noch 5,15€ brutto Stundenlohn im Jahr 2005 anbieten.
> --> DAS waren echt tolle Zeiten!
> 
> ...



Genau diese Diskussion hatte ich erst kürzlich. Es gibt dazu eine Studie bzw. einen schönen Artikel (nicht von der Überschrift verwirren lassen), in dem auch erklärt wird was die Ursachen dafür sind:
Nach Generation Z: Nun verlieren auch Millennials Lust am Arbeiten - WELT

Ich gehöre selber zur Generation Y und habe mit den im Artikel beschriebenen Problemen zu kämpfen gehabt. 16 Jahre lang befristete Stellen in der IT mit ständig wechselndem Arbeitgeber weil die Moral jemanden fest anzustellen kaum vorhanden gewesen ist. (Edit: Übrigens völlig losgelöst von der Kompetenzfrage, man ist lediglich nur noch eine Nummer mit Kosten für das HR Management).
Aufstiegschancen damit Null. Man darf quasi alle zwei Jahre von vorne anfangen (natürlich wieder beim Einstiegsgehalt).

Was die Banken davon halten, kann jeder in einer ähnlichen Situation nachvollziehen. Ersparnisse? Lachhaft. Insofern war früher schon alles besser. Die meisten aus dieser Zeit wollen das einfach nur nicht einsehen bzw. verschließen die Augen vor der Realität die sich seit den 2000ern (Danke SPD und CDU!) eingelebt hat.

Und genau die gleichen Menschen wedeln den nachfolgenden Generationen mit Geldansprüchen vor der Nase herum. Da sollte man sich selber mal hinterfragen.
Dazu kommt, wieder passend zum Thema, das die aktuelle (extrem alte) Politikerriege überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, was Digitalisierung bedeutet und eigentlich ist. Sie wollen es aber auch nicht.
Stattdessen haben wir extrem überalterte Infrastrukturen in nahezu allen Bereichen. Nicht nur das unsere Telekommunikation weit hinterherhinkt, gleichzeitig sind unsere Straßen, Bahnen und alternative Verkehrsstrukturen (Fahrrad) sowas von ramponiert das man am liebsten die Augen verschließen möchte.

War aber ein sauberer Schachzug die entsprechenden Unternehmen zu privatisieren um Ansprüche vom deutschen Staat abzulenken.


----------



## denrusl (19. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nein!!!, dann hätte es eine Weltwirtschaftkrise gegeben, mit so extremen Auswirkungen dass sich viele hier das nicht vorstellen können.
> Vielleicht hätte das so gar zu einem neuen Weltkrieg geführt......



Wait what? Das waren dubiose Geschäfte im verbund von Lobby-Arbeit und Politik. Die Staaten sind eingesprungen Gewinn gemacht haben die Übeltäter und V2 vom selben Unfug ist auch schon auf dem Weg und wir halten wieder brav die Füße still.

Und leiden tun nicht die Investoren und auch nicht die Top-Banker.  Die haben sich schon ne Nase verdient bevor es flöten geht.

BTT:

Vom Breitbandausbau war nicht viel zu erwarten die Telco-Lobby arbeitet zusammen. Die Preise sind zu hoch, der Ausbau wird solange rausgezögert bis die Kommunen einspringen und dann haben die Trotzdem noch das recht Ihr Kabel daneben zu legen währen du den Boden aufmachst.

Die machen schließlich Milliarden Umsätze.  Dann wirst du ja auch noch angelogen, bei mir sei die Leitung überlastet. Das einzige was überlastet war war den Ihr Rechenzentrum. naja 

Long Story Short solange man die art und weise nicht ändert wie solche infrastruktur am besten verstaatlicht und dann an die Firmen vermietet sehe ich kein potential jemals irgendwas an Ausbauplänen einhalten zu können.

Oder um einen aktuellen Politiker zu zitieren " Wir sind jetzt in einem Arbeitsmodus".  achja, die glauben sogar das sie nix tun brauchen.


----------



## matty2580 (19. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das soll heißen es ist nicht so schlimm und das wir daran jetzt nicht Sterben werden.


Sehr konstruktiv ist deine Argumentation aber auch nicht, mit so einem Totschlagsargument. 

Natürlich ist für eine führende Industrienation schnelles Internet wichtig, damit sie weiter führend sein kann. ^^


----------



## thrustno1 (19. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Wir und unsere Luxusprobleme,Wow wir haben noch immer nicht 50Mbit in jedem Haushalt,was sagt denn das kleine Kind dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ja darauf haben wir gewartet, das allseits unbeliebt und absolut irrationale "Aber in Afraika.............." Argument

sry aber für die Voraussetzungen / Ansprüche die Deutschland hat bzw haben müsste als Wirtschaftsmacht in den Top 5 ist unser Internet geradezu Steinzeitlich.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. Juni 2019)

Arkatrex schrieb:


> Was die Banken davon halten, kann jeder in einer ähnlichen Situation nachvollziehen. Ersparnisse? Lachhaft. Insofern war früher schon alles besser. Die meisten aus dieser Zeit wollen das einfach nur nicht einsehen bzw. verschließen die Augen vor der Realität die sich seit den 2000ern (Danke SPD und CDU!) eingelebt hat.



Lol ? und wo sind bitte die Grünen ? waren nicht auch die dabei als die Deutsche Arbeitslosen Versicherung vernichtet wurde ? also die Grünen sind kein Deut besser als die SPD und / oder die CDU !

Evtl noch mal Googel wie die Regierung Schröder ausgesehen hat... Merkel kam erst 2005 an die Macht.


----------



## MXDoener (19. Juni 2019)

AngelJdF schrieb:


> 5G kann mir gestohlen bleiben, ich will keinen Sendemasten neben dem Haus. Im Umkreis von den Dingern treten Krebsfälle ohne Ende auf! Hab soviele Freunde und Bekannte, es wird komplett totgeschwiegen! Bitte die Spielereien einstellen, weil die Dinger eh in Deutschland niemals eine vernünftige Abdeckung haben werden. Wär schon froh, wenn mal 20 Meter VOR der Ortseinfahrt oder im Wald ein NORMALER Handyempfang wäre. Bitte daher nur auf Festnetzausbau konzentrieren. Ich kriech hier seit 20 Jahren mit DSL-Light herum, es ist zum kotzen und das trotz 5.000 Einwohner Stadt bzw. 20.000 Einwohner Stadt in der Nähe.



Gib dich halt nicht mit Dauerbestrahlten Labor Ratten ab, dann hast du auch keine Krebsfälle ohne Ende.

Es gibt aktuell keine Studien, die die Krebsgefahr belegen. Außer wie erwähnt in hohen Dosen dauerbestrahlte Ratten.

Das ist das gleiche wie mit dem Aspartam. Hochgradig Krebserregend das Zeug, wenn man täglich 60l Aspartam haltige Getränke trinkt, kommt man an den Grenzwert wo es langsam gefährlich wird... GENAU!


----------



## Asuramaru (19. Juni 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> sry aber für die Voraussetzungen / Ansprüche die Deutschland hat bzw haben müsste als Wirtschaftsmacht in den Top 5 ist unser Internet geradezu Steinzeitlich.



Das ist Interessant,warum ist hier das Wort Deutschland drin,warum solllten nciht Alle Länder und alle Menschen die gleichen Ansprüche haben,das klingt so als dürften Slums keine Ansprüche an Schnelles Internet haben.

Jeder Mensch und jedes Land sollte doch die selben Ansprüche haben und da ist erstmal der Anspruch überhaupt leben zu können.

Es wird immer noch so gedacht wir sind ein Land und ein Volk,das ist unser Land.Die Natur kennt aber keine Grenzen,sie weiß nicht wo Deutschland Anfängt und wo es aufhört.Es gibt auch nur einen Planeten,oder habt jemand einen zweiten bewohnbaren gestern Nacht gesichtet ?

Nur dieser eine ist da,vielleicht benutzte ich hier ein totschlag Argument,aber dieses ist auch leider Realität.


----------



## 4B11T (19. Juni 2019)

Breitbandausbau? Damit sich noch mehr Leute unabhängig im Internet über ihre Regierung informieren können? So weit kommts ja wohl noch! Nix is, als nächstes lassen wir Jutjuub und Phäisbuck sperren, die Leute sollen gefälligst FAZ und Süddeutsche lesen.


----------



## MXDoener (19. Juni 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Lol ? und wo sind bitte die Grünen ? waren nicht auch die dabei als die Deutsche Arbeitslosen Versicherung vernichtet wurde ? also die Grünen sind kein Deut besser als die SPD und / oder die CDU !
> 
> Evtl noch mal Googel wie die Regierung Schröder ausgesehen hat... Merkel kam erst 2005 an die Macht.



Der Postillon: Gruene im Glueck: Mehrheit ihrer Waehler zu jung, um sich an Regierungsbeteiligung 1998-2005 zu erinnern

Too accurate


----------



## matty2580 (19. Juni 2019)

Selbst wenn Deutschland es schaffen würde die CO²-Emissionen auf Null zu senken, was unrealistisch ist, hätte dass auf den Klimawandel fast gar keine Wirkung.
Ein globales Problem kann auch nur auf globaler Ebene gelöst werden.
Deswegen hat der Ökowahnsinn der Grünen keinen Bezug zur Realität mehr.
Das hatte nur extreme Energiepreise zur Folge, die die Kaufkraft sehr geschwächt hat, zusätzlich mit sehr hohen Mieten, und teuren Internet.
Ganze Kontinente, wie Afrika, Südamerika, Teile Asiens, interessieren sich gar nicht für den Klimaschutz, und bauen fleißig wie verrückt neue Kohlekraftwerke und Atommeiler.

Der beste Klimaschutz überhaupt ist eine gute Entwicklungshilfe, und Bevölkerungskontrolle.
Als ich geboren (1972) wurde war die Weltbevölkerung 3,8 Millarden, und 2040 schätzt man ~ 10 Milliarden.
Schon jetzt leben in Afrika viel mehr Menschen als der Kontinent versorgen kann mit seinen natürlichen Ressourcen.
Böse formuliert sind massenhaft, kostenlose Verteilung von Kondomen in 3. und 4. Welt-Staaten der beste Klimaschutz.


----------



## Arkatrex (19. Juni 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Lol ? und wo sind bitte die Grünen ? waren nicht auch die dabei als die Deutsche Arbeitslosen Versicherung vernichtet wurde ? also die Grünen sind kein Deut besser als die SPD und / oder die CDU !
> 
> Evtl noch mal Googel wie die Regierung Schröder ausgesehen hat... Merkel kam erst 2005 an die Macht.



Sorry, die Grünen waren für mich nie relevant. Was jedoch passiert wenn SPD und Grüne zu lange regieren sieht man an NRW. Verschimmeln und Öko muss irgendwie zusammengehören ^^.
Nirgendwo passt der Satz "Wasser predigen und Wein trinken" besser als zu den Grünen.


----------



## Kindercola (19. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Böse formuliert sind massenhaft, kostenlosen Verteilung von Kondomen in 3. und 4. Welt-Staaten der beste Klimaschutz.



Was soll das bringen? Nutzen werden sie die Teile eh nicht. Wurde doch schon häufig probiert jedoch stoßen die dort auf Ablehnung.


Naja ich kann mich jedenfalls erstmal nicht beschweren. Meine kleinste Leitung auf meinen "Kuhkaff"(150 Einwohner ) ist ne 500mbit/Leitung. Aber wenn ich mir bei uns sozusagen den Ausbauatlas angucke hinken dir ewig weit hinterm Zeitplan hinterher.


----------



## DaStash (19. Juni 2019)

MXDoener schrieb:


> Gib dich halt nicht mit Dauerbestrahlten Labor Ratten ab, dann hast du auch keine Krebsfälle ohne Ende.
> 
> Es gibt aktuell keine Studien, die die Krebsgefahr belegen. Außer wie erwähnt in hohen Dosen dauerbestrahlte Ratten.
> 
> Das ist das gleiche wie mit dem Aspartam. Hochgradig Krebserregend das Zeug, wenn man täglich 60l Aspartam haltige Getränke trinkt, kommt man an den Grenzwert wo es langsam gefährlich wird... GENAU!



Es gibt keine Studien zu dem Thrma aber reichlich Anhaltspunkte. Was jetzt passiert nennt man Feldversuch und da die Bedenken nicht unberechtigt sind kann ich den Missmut durchaus verstehen. Bei solchen Dingen sollte die Gesundheit im Vordergrund stehen oder was nützt uns der ganze Fortschritt wenn er krank macht? 

MfG


----------



## Tek1978 (19. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das ist Interessant,warum ist hier das Wort Deutschland drin,warum solllten nciht Alle Länder und alle Menschen die gleichen Ansprüche haben,das klingt so als dürften Slums keine Ansprüche an Schnelles Internet haben.
> 
> Jeder Mensch und jedes Land sollte doch die selben Ansprüche haben und da ist erstmal der Anspruch überhaupt leben zu können.
> 
> ...



Naja aber mit der Sichtweise kann ich jetzt auch einfach an den Bodensee fahren oder gleich ans Schloss Bellevue und da einfach mal ne Blockhütte bauen. Gibt ja dann auch keine Besitzansprüche und auch keinen Grundbesitz.

Natürlich kennt die Erde keine Grenzen, der Mensch schon. Deswegen gibt es auch Staaten, Gesetze die in jedem Land anders sind.


Ich dachte es geht um Breitband ausbau und nicht darum das Die Natur das schon Regeln wird wenn es Zeit ist das es wieder weniger Menschen auf dem Planeten gibt <- Ja das klingt hart, aber so war das schon immer. wir sind vielleicht im Moment an der Spitze der Nahrungskette das kann aber in nächsten Moment schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch und jedes Land sollte doch die selben Ansprüche haben und da ist erstmal der Anspruch überhaupt leben zu können.



Weil mir die Jacke näher ist als die Hose. und ich kein Gutmenschen Weltverbesserer sein will. Ich erarbeite mit im meinem Leben die Dinge selbst und warte nicht auf den Kulturmarxismus der Frieden und Glück für die gesamte Menschheit bringen will.

und dazu kommt das der Anspruch "überhaupt leben zu können" nirgendwo so erfüllt  ist wie in Deutschland.


----------



## empy (19. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Na dann bau dir mal eine Zukunft auf mit der Einstellung. Viel Erfolg.



Naja, wenn alle einfach mit ihrem Geld und ihrer Bildung in die zweite Welt auswandern, um da den King zu spielen, wird es hier halt auch nicht besser und dass damit der Welt wirklich geholfen ist, bezweifle ich mal. Ich glaube ja, dass bis sich der Wohlstand weltweit einigermaßen verteilt hat, überall die gleichen Probleme auftauchen werden, die ein jeweiliger Wohlstands- und Entwicklungslevel so mit sich bringt. Die Frage ist, ob das schnell genug geht, oder ob der mögliche Wohlstand durch ein verkorkstes Klima vorher sowieso so eingeschränkt wird, dass es eh weltweit kracht.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich bin nach dem Bruch des Maastricht  Vertrages ausgewandert, weil eine europäische Transferunion die EU  früher oder später zerstören wird.


Schreibt er ist nach Südamerika ausgewandert, postet zu typischen mitteleuropäischen Zeiten. Mal wieder ein typischer Held des Internet mit Geschichten lordscher Art: YouTube



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Die hohen Sozialleistungen führen dazu, das in  Deutschland inzwischen überwiegend Menschen aus prekären Schichten ohne  Ausbildung einwandern, während man in Südamerika nur einwandern darf,  wenn man Kapital hat, gültige Papiere, nicht vorbestraft ist und keine  ansteckenden chronischen Krankheiten wie Aids oder Tuberkulose hat.


Der brain drain aus den südeuropäischen Staaten nach Deutschland durch die Krise seit  2008 wird natürlich gekonnt ignoriert. Ebenso dass die meisten  südamerikanischen Staaten das klassische jus soli haben. Sprich: Du bist  hier geboren, du hast die hießige Staatsbürgerschaft. Ganz egal ob  deine Eltern Polen, Portugiesen oder was auch immer sind.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schreibt er ist nach Südamerika ausgewandert, postet zu typischen mitteleuropäischen Zeiten. Mal wieder ein typischer Held des Internet mit Geschichten lordscher Art:



Es gibt leute die nicht im 00.00 im Bett sein müssen, ich weiß als Grundschüler kaum vorzustellen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach mal dieses Video anschauen: Das Geschäft mit der Armut | In AFRIKA u. SÜDAMERIKA - YouTube


----------



## Mr.Korky (19. Juni 2019)

Solange man für weniger Bandbreite (Leistug) , genau so viel zahlt wie für volle oder fast ereichte Bandbreite ,wird sich da auch nicht so schnell was daran ändern !

Wiso sollen die Firmen dem Kunden der für 0,8mbit 29 Euro bezahlt , eine 50 mbit Leitung  zur verfügung stellen , wenn er dann auch nur 29 Euro zahlt(oder 35euro)?

Also schön langsam aussitzen desshalb holt sich auch keiner das Geld vom Staat.
 in Vorkasse könne die Fimen alle aber es gibt kein Interesse weil es sich so nicht lohnt!


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2019)

Da könnte auch der Staat eingreifen und eine Preisobergrenze einführen.
Also das Steinzeitanschlüsse mit unter 10 MBit realer Leistung nur 10€ kosten dürfen.


----------



## takan (19. Juni 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja klar "vorher" war alles besser ........war echt super, Arbeitslosenquote vor dem Jahr 2000 bei über 11% im Bundesschnitt und fast 19% in den neuen Bundesländern.
> Sozialkassen waren zum Kollaps überstrapaziert. Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen durften einem legal noch 5,15€ brutto Stundenlohn im Jahr 2005 anbieten.
> --> DAS waren echt tolle Zeiten!
> 
> ...



Mag sein dass ich eine andere Perspektive auf sowas habe. Hast recht, vor dem Mindestlohn gab es mehr Ausbeutung. Und die Arbeitslosenquote ist frisiert. Ältere Leute oder Arbeitslose in Maßnahmen zählen nicht dazu. Gibt haufen ausnahmen damit die nicht auftauchen. Das kam alles nach Hartz4 etc. Gäbe es eine Statistik wie viele in Privatunternehmen sitzen und welche der Staat/Land/Stadt zahlt sehe es krass anders aus. Schwarzmalen kann jeder gut, besonders der Deutsche. Nur wacht der nicht auf und vergisst so ziemlich vieles.
Sowas z.b.
*Offizielle Arbeitslosigkeit im Mai 2019: 2.235.969*
*Nicht gezählte Arbeitslose verbergen sich u.a. hinter:*
Älter als 58, beziehen Arbeitslosengeld II: 169.928
 Ein-Euro-Jobs (Arbeitsgelegenheiten): 77.103
 Förderung von Arbeitsverhältnissen: 5.438
 Fremdförderung: 202.854
 Teilhabe am Arbeitsmarkt (§ 16i SGB II): 14.267
 berufliche Weiterbildung: 171.681
 Aktivierung und berufliche Eingliederung (z. B. Vermittlung durch Dritte): 221.398
 Beschäftigungszuschuss (für schwer vermittelbare Arbeitslose): 1.802
 Kranke Arbeitslose (§146 SGB III): 67.846
 Nicht gezählte Arbeitslose gesamt: 932.3178

Sind mal ebend 1 Mio mehr. Bei manchen Punkten wie Weiterbildung oder Kranke kann man sich Streiten. Aber wer kann von einem 1-Euro-Job leben? Interessant ist auch die Auffassung von Sozialschmarotzern obwohl die Statisik da nur ~2000 Leute angibt. Gibt auch einige die Arbeiten 2-3 Jahre durch, lassen sich Kündigen und kassieren erstmal ALG1 für 1 Jahr. Sowas könnte man unter Umständen auch als Sozialschmarotzer betrachten. Wäre auch geil wenn es vernünftige Statisiken gibt zum Thema Einkommen die die Reichen etc. Rausfiltern. Heilbronn hat das höchste durchschnitt Einkommen, aber nur weil da ein Milliadär ein Einkommen versteuert.


----------



## Arkatrex (19. Juni 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Weil mir die Jacke näher ist als die Hose. und ich kein Gutmenschen Weltverbesserer sein will. Ich erarbeite mit im meinem Leben die Dinge selbst und warte nicht auf den Kulturmarxismus der Frieden und Glück für die gesamte Menschheit bringen will.
> 
> und dazu kommt das der Anspruch "überhaupt leben zu können" nirgendwo so erfüllt  ist wie in Deutschland.



Frieden und Glück für die gesamte Menschheit ist zwar ein hehres Ziel,  kann aber gar nicht funktionieren. Außer man tauscht die Menschheit aus. Gegen Tiere.  Die sind ökologischer.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2019)

Friede und Glück für alle war auch nie das Ziel von Rassisten und Faschisten. Beispiele gibt es aktuell mit Trump und Bolsonaro genug.


----------



## Arkatrex (19. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Friede und Glück für alle war auch nie das Ziel von Rassisten und Faschisten. Beispiele gibt es aktuell mit Trump und Bolsonaro genug.



Ja und wenn solche "Vorbilder", das auch noch vorleben, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn Teile der jeweiligen Bevölkerung das als richtig erachten. Ist doch in der Vergangenheit immer so gewesen.
Mal mehr, mal weniger schlimm.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

takan schrieb:


> Und die Arbeitslosenquote ist frisiert.


Unterbeschäftigung ist das Stichwort: Der Arbeitsmarkt im Mai 2019 – Konjunktur bremst Fruehjahrsbelebung - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit


> Insgesamt lag die Unterbeschäftigung im Mai 2019 bei 3.190.000 Personen.


Wobei man auch noch zwischen Quote und Zahl unterscheiden sollte. Für die Quote braucht man eine Bezugsgröße und angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Bevölkerung in Ostdeutschland mittlerweile auf den Stand von 1905 geschrumpft ist und, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, der Anteil der Rentner an der Bevölkerung auch größer als im Westen ist, erklären sich auch die stark gesunkenen Arbeitslosen- und Unterbeschäftigtenzahlen im Osten. Was bei der Bezugsgröße auch noch hinzukommt: Dort werden u.a. auch Beamte und Selbstständige mit reingezählt. 
Dazu kommt noch ein riesiger prekärer und atypischer Arbeitsmarkt mit rund 1,04 Millionen Zeitarbeitern, die keine wirkliche Aussicht darauf haben, je in ein Normalarbeitsverhältnis zu kommen, sowie rund 15 Millionen abhängig Beschäftigten in Teilzeit. Letzteres größtenteils Frauen.
Arbeitsmarkt in Deutschland: Millionen Menschen wollen mehr arbeiten - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


> Sehr viele Frauen und Männer arbeiten in Deutschland weniger als sie möchten. Rund 2,4 Millionen Berufstätige hätten im Schnitt gern eine um 10,9 Stunden längere Arbeitswoche, wie das Statistische Bundesamt am Donnerstag mitteilte. Im Mittel arbeiteten diese Menschen im vergangenen Jahr 28,5 Stunden pro Woche. Unter ihnen waren vor allem Teilzeitbeschäftigte und Mini-Jobber.
> 
> Allein die Zahl der Teilzeit-Beschäftigten ist hierzulande in den vergangenen 20 Jahren deutlich gestiegen – von acht Millionen auf mehr als 15 Millionen. Die große Mehrheit sind Frauen. Eine Umfrage der Hans-Böckler-Stiftung zeigt, dass drei von vier Müttern ihre Teilzeitbeschäftigung mit der Betreuung von Kindern begründen. Jede zehnte Frau hat keine Vollzeitstelle bekommen. Vor allem Pflegerinnen und Erzieherinnen berichten oft, dass lieber zwei Teilzeitstellen geschaffen werden als ein Vollzeitjob.


ver.di – Ungenutztes Potenzial


Wenn man sich dann noch die Entwicklung der Lohnquote anschaut, bekommt man auch nur noch das kalte Grausen. Die rund 4,3 Millionen Selbstständigen sind auch noch einen Blick wert. Vorallem weil davon gut die Hälfte Solo-Selbstständig ist und bei denen nochmal gut die Hälfte Scheinselbstständig.
Danke Schröder, Danke Merkel... ich wünsch den dafür verantwortlichen mittlerweile nur noch, dass sie bis ans Ende ihrer Tage auf Grundsicherung nach SGB XII rumvegetieren oder als Leihsklave in irgendeiner dubiosen Firma rumackern müssen. Dann können sie ihr Deutschland in dem man gut und gerne lebt und den größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor live erleben. 

Aber wenn ich schonmal dabei bin: Die  Langzeitarbeitslosendefinition (§ 18 SGB III) ist auch ein  schlechter Witz und ein Paradebeispiel für Statistik schönen. Ist  eine  langzeitarbeitslose Person z.B. 7  Wochen krank, zählt sie nicht mehr als Langzeitarbeitslos, sondern sie gilt ab dem ersten Tag an dem sie nicht mehr krankgeschrieben ist,  für die Statistik wieder als frisch arbeitslos... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe auch: https://wuppertal.tacheles-sozialhil...LoG_120115.pdf
http://doku.iab.de/arbeitsmarktdaten/unterbr_lazalo.pdf
Statistik schoent Ausmass der Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit | O-Ton Arbeitsmarkt



takan schrieb:


> Wäre auch geil wenn es vernünftige Statisiken gibt zum Thema Einkommen  die die Reichen etc. Rausfiltern. Heilbronn hat das höchste durchschnitt  Einkommen, aber nur weil da ein Milliadär ein Einkommen versteuert.


Man nimmt auch nicht den Durchschnitt sondern den Median.
Einkommensverteilung: Wer ist Mittelschicht? | ZEIT ONLINE
https://www.boeckler.de/117423_117440.htm
https://www.boeckler.de/118326_118340.htm


----------



## Da_Obst (19. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Deutschland es schaffen würde die CO²-Emissionen auf Null zu senken, was unrealistisch ist, hätte dass auf den Klimawandel fast gar keine Wirkung.
> Ein globales Problem kann auch nur auf globaler Ebene gelöst werden.



Volle Zustimmung. 



> Ganze Kontinente, wie Afrika, Südamerika, Teile Asiens, interessieren sich gar nicht für den Klimaschutz, und bauen fleißig wie verrückt neue Kohlekraftwerke und Atommeiler.



Aus Sicht der Erderwärmung wären Atomkraftwerke die beste Option um einem Mehr an CO2 Ausstoß entgegen zu wirken. Sobald die Dinger einmal gebaut und in Betrieb sind wird im Vergleich zu Kohle kaum noch CO2 abgegeben. Das einzige was im laufenden Betrieb noch weniger Emissionen generiert sind Wasser-Laufkraftwerke, wobei die länger brauchen um sich wieder zu amortisieren da beim Bau mehr Energie und Ressourcen benötigt werden. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da könnte auch der Staat eingreifen und eine Preisobergrenze einführen.
> Also das Steinzeitanschlüsse mit unter 10 MBit realer Leistung nur 10€ kosten dürfen.



Hm, ich glaube ja, dass die ISP dann einfach den flächigen 5G Ausbau abwarten und mit salzigen Preisen den entgangenen Gewinn wieder reinholen. Gerade in Ballungsgebieten hat man den Ausbau dann ja recht zügig vollzogen. Am Land müssen natürlich noch jede Menge Masten aufgestellt werden, was vermutlich aber immer noch günstiger ist als jede Straße mit einer Leitung zu versorgen.


----------



## PureLuck (19. Juni 2019)

Ist denn das Einhalten des gesetzten Zeitplans gleich ein Scheitern?
In vielen Kommunen geht der Breitbandausbau gerade erst in die heiße Phase. Das liegt aber an weit mehr Dingen als nur der pösen Regierung. Zum Beispiel sind die lokalen Tiefbauer über Jahre hinweg mit Aufträgen voll. Vielerorts muss erstmal eine Breitbandanalyse durchgeführt werden, damit man überhaupt weiß, wo gebuddelt werden soll. Dann streitet man sich mit der Telekom rum, weil sich Ausbaugebiet der Kommune mit Ausbaugebiet der Telekom überschneiden. Dann werden Gebiete nicht vom Ausrüster übernommen, weil wirtschaftlich nicht rentabel. Dann streitet man sich mit Bevölkerung und Stadträten, weil man teils neu sanierte Straßen wieder aufreißen muss. Dann bekommt man nur einen Teil der Kosten gefördert, der Rest ist a) kreditfinanzierte Eigenleistung der Kommune oder b) ein Deal mit dem Ausrüster (was wiederum erstmal einen Ausbauwillen des Ausrüsters im geplanten Gebiet voraussetzt). Diese ganzen Entscheidungen und Werdegänge brauchen nun mal ihre Zeit und das liegt eben nicht an dem Arbeitstempo der Leute hinter den Schreibtischen. Das Geld ist da, die Kommunen arbeiten dran, die Provider lachen sich ins Fäustchen.

Wer ein Problem damit hat in seinem Häusle auf der Alm nur 600kbit , kann sich ja gern den Bagger untern Arsch klemmen und selbst los graben und Rohre bis zum nächsten Verteiler legen. Die Telekom ist dann auch mehr als bereit dazu, für ein gewisses Entgelt natürlich, die Kabel und Technik zu ziehen. 

Man hätte auch Geld aus diesem Fördertopf nehmen können, um die Technik für überirdische Verkabelung weiter voranzutreiben. Aber da hätte es wohl auch wieder Menschen gegeben, die sich an den neuen Masten gestört hätten... Wie man es macht, ist es verkehrt.


----------



## MoneyRulez (19. Juni 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Naja, wenn alle einfach mit ihrem Geld und ihrer Bildung in die zweite Welt auswandern, um da den King zu spielen, wird es hier halt auch nicht besser und dass damit der Welt wirklich geholfen ist, bezweifle ich mal. Ich glaube ja, dass bis sich der Wohlstand weltweit einigermaßen verteilt hat, überall die gleichen Probleme auftauchen werden, die ein jeweiliger Wohlstands- und Entwicklungslevel so mit sich bringt. Die Frage ist, ob das schnell genug geht, oder ob der mögliche Wohlstand durch ein verkorkstes Klima vorher sowieso so eingeschränkt wird, dass es eh weltweit kracht.


Wenn du der Welt helfen willst, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg dabei. Ein sehr hoher Anspruch, die meisten Menschen, die so etwas wollen, dürften von der Aufgabe deutlich überfordert sein. 
Ich will nur ein gutes Leben führen und den Menschen helfen, die mir persönlich etwas bedeuten  und/oder zu den fleißigen, rechtschaffenen gehören. Der Rest ist mir egal, es geht mich auch schlichtweg nichts an, wie mir fremde Menschen ihr Leben leben wollen. 

Was Deutschland angeht, da kracht der Wohlstand schon sehr bald zusammen, aber aus spezifisch Deutschen Gründen. Gerade gestern hat Habeck wieder verkündet, er wolle das System verändern und fühlt sich dazu auserkoren. Dazu gehöre es, Verbrennungsmotoren bis 2030 in Deutschland zu verbieten. Nur diese Entscheidung alleine wird eine schwere Rezession in Deutschland auslösen, da die Automobilindustrie für beinahe 25% des BIP in Deutschland steht. Das wird sich zusammen mit anderen Problemen zu einer richtigen Krise auftürmen. Baustellen wie BER oder Fördermittel, die wegen der komplexen Gesetzeslage nicht mal von Experten abgerufen werden, sind ein sicheres Zeichen für den kommenden Niedergang. 

Wohlstand verteilt sich nicht weltweit, er wird dort erzeugt, wo die Menschen diszipliniert Arbeiten und der Staat gut und effizient geführt wird. In Deutschland war das bisher der Fall, aber seit ca. 20 Jahren baut man kontinuierlich ab. Das Ergebnis wird sein, dass sich viele Deutsche bald nicht mehr in der Situation fühlen werden, der Welt helfen zu wollen, sondern darum werden kämpfen müssen, selbst über die Runden zu kommen ohne das der Staat einem jeden Monat ausreichend Geld überweist, obwohl man Arbeitslos ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2019)

Hier noch mal seiten der Förderungssperre:

https://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/A...ie-breitbandausbau.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



> 3.1. Wirtschaftlichkeitslückenförderung Die Zuwendung soll eine etwaige Wirtschaftlichkeitslücke bei privatwirtschaftlichen Betreibern von Breitbandinfrastrukturen im Sinne der Nr.1 dieser Richtlinie schließen. Eine Wirtschaftlichkeitslücke ist dabei definiert als Differenz zwischen dem Barwert aller Einnahmen und dem Barwert aller Kosten des Netzaufbaus und -betriebs, für einen Zeitraum von mindestens sieben Jahren. Die Zuwendung gilt als einmaliger Zuschuss für einen durchgehenden Betrieb von mindestens sieben Jahren (Bereitstellungsverpflichtung). Eine mehrfache Zuwendung zur Schließung einer Wirtschaftlichkeitslücke zur Erreichung desselben Verwendungszwecks ist ausgeschlossen (Grundsatz der einmaligen Förderung).



Dabei zu beachteten:
Die Zuwendung gilt als einmaliger Zuschuss für einen durchgehenden Betrieb von mindestens *sieben Jahren.*

Daher totaler Bullshitt was da die Regierung macht.


----------



## MoneyRulez (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schreibt er ist nach Südamerika ausgewandert, postet zu typischen mitteleuropäischen Zeiten. Mal wieder ein typischer Held des Internet mit Geschichten lordscher Art: YouTube


Ich würde es eher als typisch für politische Extremisten erachten, dass sie statt Argumente zu bringen, die Person zu diskreditieren versuchen, deren Argumente sie nicht entkräften können. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum noch kein kommunistischer Staat ohne Zensur und Spitzel ausgekommen ist. 



> Der brain drain aus den südeuropäischen Staaten nach Deutschland durch die Krise seit  2008 wird natürlich gekonnt ignoriert. Ebenso dass die meisten  südamerikanischen Staaten das klassische jus soli haben. Sprich: Du bist  hier geboren, du hast die hießige Staatsbürgerschaft. Ganz egal ob  deine Eltern Polen, Portugiesen oder was auch immer sind.


Die größte Anzahl von Binnenflüchtlingen in Südamerika kommt aus Venezuela, dem "Sozialismus des 21 Jhd." und sie gehen nach Kolumbien, aber auch einige nach Peru und Brasilien. Vor 25 Jahren gehörte Venezuela noch zu den reichsten Staaten der Region mit großen Erdölreserven. Dann kamen die Sozialisten und versprachen noch mehr Reichtum durch Umverteilung und Planwirtschaft. Erinnert doch sehr an Deutschland, wird vermutlich auch ähnlich enden.

Was die Anspielung auf das Staatsbürgerschaftsrecht in Südamerika soll, erklärst du vielleicht noch mal etwas ausführlicher.


----------



## MoneyRulez (19. Juni 2019)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal seiten der Förderungssperre:
> 
> https://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/A...ie-breitbandausbau.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
> 
> ...


Solche Regelungen werden erfunden, um zum einen den Beamtenapparat zu beschäftigen, zum anderen, um Aktivität vorzutäuschen. Man kann die Fördergesetze vorzeigen und sagen: Seht her, wir tun etwas, so viele Milliarden . . . 
Tatsächlich weiß man, dass die Fördermittel aufgrund der Bedingungen nicht abgerufen werden. Es sitzen ja auch durchaus intelligente Verwaltungsfachleute in den ausarbeitenden Gremien. Es ist geplant, das die Mittel nicht abgerufen werden, sie fließen später dann anderen Projekten zu, welche der Regierung tatsächlich etwas bedeuten.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (19. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sollten umsonst sein, dann erübrigt sich das und es würde sowohl den Straßenverkehr entlasten als auch Einkommensschwache.


Spitzen Plan. Ich nehme an, das finanziert man in deiner Wahlheimat mit dem dortigen Steuersatz von 10 %? Oder was glaubt ein Leistungsträger wie du, wie so etwas finanziert werden soll? 



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Aber alles das sind völlig sinnlose Unternehmungen, so lange durch die offenen Grenzen jährlich hundert tausende von Armutsmigranten in Deutschland ankommen


Du meinst, ganz im Gegensatz zu Steuermigranten wie dir, die in Schwellenländer mit niedrigen Steuersätzen einwandern, nachdem sie ihre Ausbildung in Deutschland genossen haben, die mit Steuermitteln finanziert wurde?


----------



## Andregee (19. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Das sind sozialistische Umverteilungsfantasien, die nächste Rezession wird aufgrund der aktuellen finanziellen Verpflichtungen Deutschlands und der demografischen Verhältnisse selbst die bestehenden Versorgungsleistungen stark einbrechen lassen. Finanztransaktionssteuern bringen auch nichts, wenn aufgrund einer Rezession die Industrie Verluste macht und sollte es eine Substanz Besteuerung werden, macht das Kapital einen noch größeren Bogen um Deutschland, als heute schon. Wenn man Übertreibungen an den Finanzmärkten wie 2008 verhindern will, dann muss man die Planwirtschaft sein lassen, wo Politiker darüber entscheiden, welche Bank man denn als Erstes mit Steuerzahler Geld retten sollte. In einer funktionierenden Marktwirtschaft zahlt der Steuerzahler nicht für Fehler von Banken. Die hätte man der Reihe nach in Konkurs gehen lassen sollen, dann wäre der Weg für ein besseres Management frei gewesen und die Investoren hätten das wirtschaftliche Risiko ihrer Anlageentscheidungen selbst zu tragen gehabt.
> .



Nur dumm das man nicht wirklich die Banken, sondern das Vermögen der Sparer gesichert hat, denn Banken girieren das Geld bei der Kreditvergabe, der Eigenkapitalanteil ist viel zu gering, als das wahrlich nur das Bankenkapital verloren geht. Du solltest vielleicht darüber nachdenken wo dein Geld investiert wird, bevor du forderst, das Banken Marktwirtschafich in diesem System behandelt werden. Will man " planwirtschsftliche" Eingriffe dieser Art verhindern, muss man im Vorfeld ganz andere Regeln anlegen, was aber nicht geschehen wird, da die Finanzelite der Politik eh die Vorgaben diktiert 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MoneyRulez (19. Juni 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Nur dumm das man nicht wirklich die Banken, sondern das Vermögen der Sparer gesichert hat, denn Banken girieren das Geld bei der Kreditvergabe, der Eigenkapitalanteil ist viel zu gering, als das wahrlich nur das Bankenkapital verloren geht. Du solltest vielleicht darüber nachdenken wo dein Geld investiert wird, bevor du forderst, das Banken Marktwirtschafich in diesem System behandelt werden. Will man " planwirtschsftliche" Eingriffe dieser Art verhindern, muss man im Vorfeld ganz andere Regeln anlegen, was aber nicht geschehen wird, da die Finanzelite der Politik eh die Vorgaben diktiert
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Wer Zinsen will, der gibt sein Geld der Bank. Diese verleiht es und erwirtschaftet so die Zinsen. Selbstverständlich besteht das Risiko, das die Spareinlagen im Konkursfall verloren gehen. Gibt es tatsächlich noch Menschen, die das nicht wissen? In dem Fall würde ich mal vorschlagen, ab der Oberstufe auch etwas Finanzwirtschaft in die Lehrpläne zu integrieren. 
Das Problem lässt sich allerdings leicht umgehen. Man legt das Geld nicht auf ein Sparbuch oder sonstige verzinste Konten (rentiert sich ohnehin nicht), sondern kauft Staatsanleihen, Aktien, Anteilsscheine an physischem Gold, meinetwegen auch Anteile an Immobilienfonds. 

Die Bank bewahrt diese Wertpapiere nur gegen Gebühr auf, sie verbleiben immer im Eigentum des Käufers und sind auch kein Bestandteil der Konkursmasse. Also nicht 200.000€ aufs Sparbuch für 0,5%, die im Zweifelsfall dann weg sind, sondern für 100,000 Staatsanleihen und der Rest in Aktien. Geht die Bank pleite, meldet sich umgehend der Konkursverwalter mit der Frage, auf welches andere Depot er die Vermögenswerte übertragen soll. 

Das Schaffen von Giralgeld würde ich nur den Notenbanken erlauben, von denen sich Geschäftsbanken es leihen müssen. Das wäre Transparenter und das Risiko deutlich geringer. Die Eigenkapitalquote könnte man auch noch etwas anheben. 

Das wird derzeit nicht gemacht, ein Teil der Maßnahmen kommt vielleicht nach der nächsten Bankenkrise, aber es ist keinesfalls so, dass die Finanzwirtschaft hier der Politik Vorgaben diktiert. In der Eurozone kam es 2008-2009 beinahe zur Staatspleite von Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Irland. Griechenland und Malta waren Bankrott. Alle diese Staaten haben Anleihen emitiert um ihre Schulden zu finanzieren. Würde die Politik den Banken das Schaffen von Giralgeld verbieten und Staatsanleihen nicht mehr als Eigenkapital-Neutral erlauben, wäre ein halbes dutzend Eurostaaten augenblicklich im Staatsbankrott, die Banken könnten nicht mehr wie im bisherigen Umfang Staatsanleihen kaufen. Hier musste ja auch schon die EZB einspringen, die nun eigentlich verbotene direkte Staatsfinanzierung betreibt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Will damit sagen: Es sind bereits zu viele Eurostaaten in der Schuldenfalle, als dass man die Banken tatsächlich sanieren könnte. Man hält das System mit Nullzinsen am Leben, weil bei Nullzinsen die Schuldenlast einen nicht erdrücken kann. Gleichzeitig versucht man, die Haftung für die Schulden (auch Bankschulden) aller Eurostaaten über die Bankenunion auf Deutschland zu erweitern. Davon profitieren sowohl die Politiker der defizitären Staaten als auch die Finanzwirtschaft.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wer Zinsen will, der gibt sein Geld der Bank.



Nur bekommt man bei keiner Bank mehr Zinsen, oder die liegen bei 0,05%.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Die Bank bewahrt diese Wertpapiere nur gegen Gebühr auf, sie verbleiben immer im Eigentum des Käufers und sind auch kein Bestandteil der Konkursmasse. Also nicht 200.000€ aufs Sparbuch für 0,5%, die im Zweifelsfall dann weg sind, sondern für 100,000 Staatsanleihen und der Rest in Aktien. Geht die Bank pleite, meldet sich umgehend der Konkursverwalter mit der Frage, auf welches andere Depot er die Vermögenswerte übertragen soll.



Nur hat kaum jemand mal eben so 200000€ rumliegen. Viele können nicht mal 900€ locker machen. 
Armutsgefährdung in Deutschland: Fast ein Drittel kann sich unerwartete Ausgaben unter 1000 Euro nicht leisten - focus.de


----------



## plusminus (24. Juni 2019)

bynemesis schrieb:


> der ganze saftladen um merkel hat halt absolut keine ahnung was sie machen.
> egal welches thema. unendliche dummheit.






Ja bei Merkel und Co. muss man sich mal genauer den Gesichtausdruck ansehen , und auf ihre Aussagen zu dem Thema  achten ! 

Da weiß jeder sofort , das die nichts wissen ausser wie man zb. 128Millionen Euro für eine Straßenmaut versenkt die sich von vorn herein  nicht mit EU Recht vereinbaren lässt und nur als Wahlkampfthema benutzt wurde


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

Mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Internetausbau in den nächsten Jahren entwickelt. 

Schließlich soll es 2025 schon 1000 MBit überall geben. Es würde aktuell schon reichen, wenn die gedrosselte Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr unter 1000 kBit/s liegen dürfte. 
Gigabit: Kanzleramtschef wirbt fuer Recht auf superschnelles Internet | heise online


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2019)

Da braucht man sich nicht mehr wundern warum es mit dem Breitbandausbau nicht funktioniert, aber der Markt regelt in den Köpfen einiger Kasper hier ja "alles"... 
*
Die verrücktesten Internetverbindungen auf dem Land /extra3 / NDR / 2:47min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QAnpi9crDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juni 2019)

Hier in der Gegend ist das auch passiert. Deusche Glasfaser hat ausgebaut und keine 3 Monate später Telekom mit Vectoring. Deutschland wird von Idioten regiert und Firmen von Voll-Pfosten. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------

